# Tottenham Hotspur 2012-2013



## chieftain (May 24, 2012)

We'll do better this year:


----------



## Corax (May 24, 2012)

We're gonna win the Champions League! 

Oh...bugger


----------



## DexterTCN (May 25, 2012)

Think you'll keep that pair?


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Think you'll keep that pair?


 
I Doubt it, but whoever gets them will be paying for them through the nose if Levy gets his way.


----------



## chieftain (May 30, 2012)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/stevenage-date-confirmed.page

Anyone in the area going?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting article from an entertaining site: http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...nez-who-should-replace-redknapp-at-tottenham/

Your thoughts?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 4, 2012)

Not Capello, he's a clueless egotistical rubber-faced bell-end.

Martinez would be a decent enough choice - he brought the media-friendly tippy tappy stuff to Swansea that Rodgers developed and kept Wigan up on a wages budget of 36p, but whether it would translate to a bigger club I don't know.

AVB would be my choice.  Our usual style of play is far closer to Porto's fast paced attacking style than Chelsea's is, and he wouldn't be battling with a player/captain/manager for attention.  Evolution not revolution would make it a far smoother transition than Chelsea was.

Or we could just keep Redknapp please?  He's dodgy as fuck but he's our dodgy fucker and he's _good_


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh god not again  its all too much.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikos gone, good luck to him I thought he was a good player:

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ar-completes-move-to-dynamo-kiev-7827470.html


----------



## Balbi (Jun 7, 2012)

Mercurial described Niko.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2012)

Sun's got Modric off to ManU.  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-join-Man-Utd-in-25m-deal-from-Tottenham.html


----------



## chieftain (Jun 10, 2012)

The Suns a piece of shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2012)

chieftain said:


> We'll do better this year:


You don't need to be russell grant or mystic meg to predict another unsatisfying season for spurs in which a promising start to the season, perhaps extending as far as march, ends in disappointment as advantages over rival teams are thrown away. I wouldn't be surprised if you finish the season without redknapp in charge


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You don't need to be russell grant or mystic meg to predict another unsatisfying season for spurs in which a promising start to the season, perhaps extending as far as march, ends in disappointment as advantages over rival teams are thrown away. I wouldn't be surprised if you finish the season without redknapp in charge


From what I've read, it wouldn't be entirely unexpected if we _start_ the season without Redknapp in charge...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> From what I've read, it wouldn't be entirely unexpected if we _start_ the season without Redknapp in charge...


I hope you do start with him, and make ian walker (if he isn't already) your goalkeeping coach


----------



## Balbi (Jun 12, 2012)

Journos from BBC, Talkshite etc speculating that Bagpuss has done one.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 12, 2012)

And now Bagpuss says he hasn't. Which means he will, soonish


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Balbi said:


> And now Bagpuss says he hasn't. Which means he will, soonish


he wouldn't go without another gig being available for him - are there any suitable slots available?


----------



## deadringer (Jun 12, 2012)

Evening standard had him resuming talks soon.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> he wouldn't go without another gig being available for him - are there any suitable slots available?


 

http://www.krqe.com/dpp/news/crime/wanted-charity-con-man-arrested-in-portland

Gap in the market?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

paddy power already giving odds on new manager - 6/4 David Moyes to be their next manager. 10/3 Martinez!

Doesn't sounds like he's quit though - twitter rumours


----------



## chieftain (Jun 12, 2012)

Kiera Knightly told Jim Royal that Arrys not going anywhere, that's wot big Phil Scholfield told me...


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2012)

It sounds like he's having a really hard time, must be awful to have such uncertainty in your role. 

(((Bungpuss)))

(Not really)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is Klingsman available?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2012)

Balbi said:


> And now Bagpuss says he hasn't. Which means he will, soonish



My years as a Redknapp watcher have paid off.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 13, 2012)

Has Harry gone?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 13, 2012)

Some bookies stopped taking bets on Moyes.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Some bookies stopped taking bets on Moyes.


 
They did that with AVB and Liverpool. Relatively small book but often with loads of biggish bets coming in. Reflects money wagered rather than any truth in the matter.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2012)

I reckon he's gone. He always denies he's off just before he does one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They did that with AVB and Liverpool. Relatively small book but often with loads of biggish bets coming in. Reflects money wagered rather than any truth in the matter.


 
Yep. Next manager markets always swing all over the place and they quite often stop taking bets I think. Because they're one-offs and the patterns aren't there it's hard for bookies to assess the odds properly and they're not big markets I don't think so they shit it whenever there's any big movement.


----------



## gunneradt (Jun 13, 2012)

Riot level amber!!


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Has Harry gone?


Yes.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Yes.


 
He got a £2m golden handshake which, after tax, is £2m.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2012)

Blimey!

The Mirror:


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2012)

*please let it be juande ramos again*
*please let it be juande ramos again*
*please let it be juande ramos again*


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> He got a £2m golden handshake which, after tax, is £2m.


Approves.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like Levy has managed to get away with not paying a penny - in theory he could even sue 'arry for breach of contract (if he walked of his own volition). I'm not sure even Levy ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 13, 2012)

Why though?   Harry's demand for a long contract and a big kitty?   Levy fucked off at Harry ready to cut and run for England?   To sell Modric and Bale for what would equate to a Euro lottery win?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2012)

From the BBC, I think that s after "high" is a little unnecessary...


> Harry Redknapp's 2012 highs and lows
> 
> 8 February: Cleared of tax evasion and emerges as favourite to replace Fabio Capello
> 26 February: Tottenham lose 5-2 to Arsenal and win just four of last 13 league games
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 14, 2012)

Now they're saying there may be a severance deal...don't care an awful lot, really.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 14, 2012)

Guckinh hell, wheels off end of season and now candle face gone. Typical fuckIng Tottenham!

I give up I do!!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 14, 2012)

Big Sam??


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 14, 2012)

No, it was definitely Redknapp.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2012)

All we had to do, was beat Aston Villa.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2012)

Kenny may be looking for a new challenge.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't understand this decision, thought  Spurs last two seasons had really established them as a force in the Premiereship.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Big Sam??


 
Please, please please this


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Please, please please this



Do you want them to actually do well or something?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't see Moyes swapping rural football for the big city


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to mid table mediocrity and goodbye to Bale.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Don't understand this decision, thought Spurs last two seasons had really established them as a force in the Premiereship.


 
Audere Est Facere = Snatching Defeat from the Jaws of Victory.

Tbh It'll take a good 3 seasons for me to even think about football after the whole CL debacle, so this is all a little 'meh', and of all the disappointments of the last 2 months (and the next few, when Modric and Bale leave and really put us back into the dark ages), it barely makes the top 5.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2012)

Having presided over a pretty stunning collapse how Harry thought he was in a position to make demands, I can't imagine. Though whether he really wanted to stay if there was any chance of Rosie the dog hopping on a plane to Switzerland with a bag full of used notes remains to be seen.....


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 14, 2012)

We were punching at the very top of our weight at 4th. Whilst I can't imagine he's the easiest person (in fact I could think of no one worse) to sit across a boardroom table and negotiate with, a little management of the ego may have been a better long term ask for the people involved.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Having presided over a pretty stunning collapse how Harry thought he was in a position to make demands, I can't imagine.


 
Well it wasn't for his benefit, it was all about the players.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it wasn't for his benefit, it was all about the players.


 
Of course


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Having presided over a pretty stunning collapse how Harry thought he was in a position to make demands, I can't imagine. Though whether he really wanted to stay if there was any chance of Rosie the dog hopping on a plane to Switzerland with a bag full of used notes remains to be seen.....



Err... they only had 2 pts from 8 games when he took over.


----------



## poului (Jun 14, 2012)

Harry Redknapp will reportedly be paid £3million in compensation by Spurs, which after tax will equate to £3million.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18192719
If only Bruce had waited.....


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

poului said:


> Harry Redknapp will reportedly be paid £3million in compensation by Spurs, which after tax will equate to £3million.


 
Already been done up there ^^


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

Harry Redknapp will reportedly be paid £3million in compensation by Spurs, which after tax will equate to £3million.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 14, 2012)

That  the third time for that joke - in this thread!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2012)

I bet Harry won't pay any tax on his pa.....Oh.

(Incidentally, if he's an employee and there's a compromise agreement signed the payment can legally be tax-free)


----------



## Dandred (Jun 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> Do you want them to actually do well or something?


 
Big Sam ................really. Maybe relegation looms for them if that is the case.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

Big Sam is the best English manager.  Including woy and the sagster.

No joke.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 14, 2012)

Its a mistake, Arry did really well at Spurs, played great footy, good league finishes, great CL run. Sometimes Spurs baffle me!


----------



## Corax (Jun 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Its a mistake, Arry did really well at Spurs, played great footy, good league finishes, great CL run. Sometimes Spurs baffle me!


Word is that he vanished between the Capello & Hodgeson announcements.  Shoddy behaviour if true, and given what that crap run cost us I can understand if the General was a wee bit miffed.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 14, 2012)

'General'  Redknapp had done as much as he could, without splurging more wong.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2012)

I liked his explanation for why it happened. He discounted all the possible reasons - missing out on Cl, england job - and said 'it's just what they wanted to do.'

Uhuh. For absolutely no reason. Just did it.  On a whim.

He really is a stranger to the truth.


----------



## Corax (Jun 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> 'General'  Redknapp had done as much as he could, without splurging more wong.


_The Genera_l's not Redknapp...!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 14, 2012)

I know who general levy is, just  at him being linked to Daniel


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 14, 2012)

apparantly Harry Redknapp's pay off will------------------------------ *dies*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You don't need to be russell grant or mystic meg to predict another unsatisfying season for spurs in which a promising start to the season, perhaps extending as far as march, ends in disappointment as advantages over rival teams are thrown away. I wouldn't be surprised if you finish the season without redknapp in charge


i see my post has been overtaken by events.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> We'll do better this year:


er... no you won't. it's not like you'll pick up someone on a par with redknapp, given the spurs' board's penchant for picking managers i consider brilliant in their ineptitude.


----------



## Corax (Jun 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I know who general levy is, just  at him being linked to Daniel


Then why did you post "General Redknapp"


----------



## Balbi (Jun 14, 2012)

I put a smiley after General, indicating I found it funny.


----------



## deadringer (Jun 14, 2012)

Did Fabio enjoy living in London??!! His English is pretty good now by all accounts!


----------



## Corax (Jun 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I put a smiley after General, indicating I found it funny.


Oh, right.... 

Use the fucking return key dammit!


----------



## gabi (Jun 15, 2012)

no lulz this morning about AVB possibly headin your way?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> no lulz this morning about AVB possibly headin your way?


 
lulz


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2012)

Apart from anything else, he appears to have inherited George Graham's raincoat.

These two (Levy and Redknapp) are such an odd couple - and they both have so much to lose - I think you can _almost_ see them coming to their sense ... I didn't realise Redknapp has only very recently got himself a new agent. Not the ideal start.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

Paul stretford? a poor decision on harry's part. brinkmanship worked in stretford/rooney's favour at united but sadly harry's not quite as indispensable to spurs as wazza was to fergie


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, I doubt Mr Stretford has dealt directly with Mr Levy before ... another of 'arry's gambles that didn't quite pay off.


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2012)

'Pparantly Vertonghen's been at our training ground today...


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

Gareth Bale has signed for... Spurs. 

Four year deal.


----------



## deadringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Next job to sort the manager, lots of talk of AVB.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Next job to sort the manager, lots of talk of AVB.


I wouldn't mind AVB, as long as he's learned a lesson from Chelsea.  The guy's obviously not totally incompetent or he wouldn't have been touted as the next Mourinho - but his statement near the end that he didn't need the dressing room on his side beggared belief for its stupidity.


----------



## deadringer (Jun 27, 2012)

He could be a good shout, certainly think the players might be a bit more receptive to his ideas than they were at Chelsea. I'm trying to think of any big egos who might try to resist his methods, VdV maybe?


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Tottenham-players-want-Andre-Villas-Boas.html

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...-boas-gets-the-thumbs-down-from-spurs-players

They're all absolutely fine with it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2012)

They  will be fine with Modric going to Real Madrid and possibly the Dutchman following him abroad. I like AVB at Chelsea


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2012)

He just needs to work out who Spurs' equivalent of John Terry/Ray Winstone is and kick the shit out of him on his first day.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

deadringer said:


> He could be a good shout, certainly think the players might be a bit more receptive to his ideas than they were at Chelsea. I'm trying to think of any big egos who might try to resist his methods, VdV maybe?


Nah, VDV's always seemed to be far less arrogant than many players with half his talent.

Once Modric has buggered off I don't think we've got any overinflated egos (relatively) in the squad.  If Ade comes back he would be a possible, Benny's very autonomous, and Bale needs taking down a peg or two IMO - but all three of them are good professionals in their different ways, and I think they'll click with AVB fine.

Now Robbie Keane however, would have been a problem...


----------



## poului (Jul 3, 2012)

no mention of this yet today.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18610066

aren't you excited?


----------



## chieftain (Jul 3, 2012)

AVB: I'm playing the benefit of the doubt card.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 3, 2012)

poului said:


> no mention of this yet today.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18610066
> 
> aren't you excited?


 
It's sent shockwaves through this thread!

I'm interested to see how he gets on, hopefully he would have learnt a lot from his time at Chelsea and the players will give him a fair crack of the whip.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope he's learnt not to change too much too quickly.  Benny, Walker and Kaboul suit his high-line defence (less sure about Daws but Vertonghen would cure that) unlike Chelsea, we don't need an overhaul age-wise unlike Chelsea, and we play a pacy fast-passing game like AVBs Porto, unlike Chelsea's more methodical approach.

Also John Terry's a cunt, and we're dead nice.


----------



## Corax (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm happy with it.  He had an excellent pedigree before Chelsea, and I'm hoping he learned from the mistakes he made there.

And there's a very important difference between us and Chelsea.  Our squad isn't jam packed full of galactically arrogant dickheads.


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)

Cracking birthday present.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2012)

I really do wish we'd hurry up and sign this fella.



_*Skillz!!!!!  *_


----------



## chieftain (Jul 8, 2012)

Great signing.

At last http://mobile.newsnow.co.uk/A/586186445?-11179


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 10, 2012)

Sky 

No idea on the authenticity of their source, or whether it's actually deliberate on a slow news day? Anyway, as Sky Sports News cut to a video piece, a mike was left open and a presenter was heard to announce "Modric's staying, van der Vaart's staying, Adebayor's comi..." before being cut off. All hail the mysterious Keith with his fingers in pies.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/a...n-der-vaart-staying-spurs-adebayor-will-sign/


----------



## chieftain (Jul 13, 2012)

Well bugger me here's a fantastic scam!!

Luckily at Spurs we have options and can buy the new kit for even more than an already extortionate price:

Authentic player shirt £95!!!!!! (insert better quality and technical gumf here...)

Regular Replica shirt £50 (Shorts £25, Socks £10)

Sad thing is that I quite like the away kit but... What  f*@king con!!!!!

(Works out out to tell Mini chieftain's that at best they'll be getting last seasons now discounted kit!)


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> I really do wish we'd hurry up and sign this fella.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Skillz!!!!!  *_



i wish more people would pull this shit out in games...
wasnt there a bit of controversy when Nani ran along keeping it up with a series of headers?


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i wish more people would pull this shit out in games...
> wasnt there a bit of controversy when Nani ran along keeping it up with a series of headers?


Yeah, people get sniffy about it being 'disrespectful' to their opponents.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> Yeah, people get sniffy about it being 'disrespectful' to their opponents.


its ridiculous. can anyone find that clip of Nani running down the wing and headering it as he goes?


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2012)

*Gylfi*
*(AVB)*
*Vertonghen*
*Adebayor*
_Moutinho_
_Lloris_
_*Striker*_

Getting there...


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Authentic player shirt £95!!!!!!
> Regular Replica shirt £50



That Levy is one shrewd fucker.

How is it a replica if it's different?


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Sad thing is that I quite like the away kit but... What f*@king con!!!!!


I've _never_ bought the latest shirt.  I've happily bought last season's shirt for £15 though.  Paying such silly amounts for the latest kit strikes me as a bit pathetic tbh.

Same goes for the boy.  He's happy to have a Spurs kit - if he started whinging that it wasn't the new one I'd just have to double his daily beatings.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 14, 2012)

ska invita said:


> its ridiculous. can anyone find that clip of Nani running down the wing and headering it as he goes?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 14, 2012)

Corax said:


> *Gylfi*
> *(AVB)*
> *Vertonghen*
> *Adebayor*
> ...


 

_Moutinho_
_Lloris_
_Leandro Damiao_


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


>



against arsenal too, even better


----------



## Corax (Jul 14, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> _Moutinho_
> _Lloris_
> _Leandro Damiao_


From what I've seen and read of him I'd be _*very*_ happy with Leandro, and I think he's well suited to the Prem.  It's not looking hugely likely atm though.  Talk is that he wants to stay in Brazil until after the WC there.  

But... having said that, Inter have just signed Forlan, which may make Leandro's exit a bit more likely.  The club president (I think) has gone on record saying that their policy/model is to sell a couple of their young talents each season and keep new players coming through.

Surprised there's not been more interest in him from other clubs tbh.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 14, 2012)

We have a corporate tie-in with Internacional, established when we bought Sandro (who happens to be close friends with Leandro).  If there's any chance of Leandro leaving, there is a good chance it could be to us.  We'd be mental to not try anyway, he's pretty much the perfect centre forward for our style.


----------



## Corax (Jul 14, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> We have a corporate tie-in with Internacional, established when we bought Sandro (who happens to be close friends with Leandro). If there's any chance of Leandro leaving, there is a good chance it could be to us. We'd be mental to not try anyway, he's pretty much the perfect centre forward for our style.


Gives us first refusal, the option to match any offer - but we can still be outbid same as with any other club.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 18, 2012)

"Manager meets up with player from ex-club for a chat as Brazil Olympic squad hit London"

Expect the tabloids:

"AVB looks to get one over on Chelsea with £50m bid for Brazil Star!"


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 19, 2012)

Ledley retires and takes on an ambassadorial role.  Which gives me the perfect opportunity to post a clip of him making Arjen Robben look like a chump.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2012)

If King's knees were as good as the rest of him, he'd have been first choice England centreback for years.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2012)

Shame that. Likeable chap, good player.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic chap and a great player. Such a shame about his knees  http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/a-fitting-tribute-to-ledley.page?

On a brighter note: We beat Stevenage and Siggy scored: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/stevenage-vs-spurs-18072012.page?


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2012)

The heir of Gary Mabbutt.  

*↓ Mabbutt ↓*​*↓ C*mpbell ↓*​*↓ King↓*​*↓ Kaboul ↓*​*↓ Caulker ↓*​


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2012)

tommers said:


> That Levy is one shrewd fucker.
> 
> How is it a replica if it's different?


 

will be made differently, probabaly with transfers for the crests and will be lighter material.

These are bought up en masse by Hong Kong eutrepreuners, badged up and sold as match worn to collectors for hundreds

The Tottenhams have been doing this for a long time now - it used to be that in the close season , you could go into the fanshop and buy actual badged/ named shirts that were made up for the players by the kitman but needed to be sold off before the new season . Ebay bcame the usual destination for these when they popped up


----------



## chieftain (Jul 19, 2012)

tommers said:


> That Levy is one shrewd fucker.
> 
> How is it a replica if it's different?


 
Heres the official drivel:

£95 shirt: http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/pr...ic-player-home-shirt-12/13/athss12/?TRE00000/

£45 shirt: http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/product/tottenham-hotspur-mens-home-shirt-12/13/mhss12/?TRE00000/

What a rip off... Booooooooooo!


----------



## deadringer (Jul 19, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Ledley retires and takes on an ambassadorial role. Which gives me the perfect opportunity to post a clip of him making Arjen Robben look like a chump.




What year was that? That was some speed he had there.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Heres the official drivel:
> 
> £95 shirt: http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/pr...ic-player-home-shirt-12/13/athss12/?TRE00000/
> 
> ...


Nah, if people are stupid enough to buy it that's their look out.  An extra fifty quid towards Leandro is welcome!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 19, 2012)

deadringer said:


> What year was that? That was some speed he had there.


 
November 5th, 2006.  Tottenham Hotspur 2 (Dawson, Lennon), Chelsea 1 (Makalele???) (Terry sent off )


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Heres the official drivel:
> 
> £95 shirt: http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/pr...ic-player-home-shirt-12/13/athss12/?TRE00000/
> 
> ...


 

 I don't usually mind Spurs but I hate this sort of money grabbing shit. Hope the fans boycott the 'authentic' shirt.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I don't usually mind Spurs but I hate this sort of money grabbing shit. Hope the fans boycott the 'authentic' shirt.


Tax on stupidity innit.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Heres the official drivel:
> 
> £95 shirt: http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/pr...ic-player-home-shirt-12/13/athss12/?TRE00000/
> 
> ...


 
The shirts are pretty different. My mate has Nigel de Jong's City shirt from last year's semi-final and it's made a lot better and with different materials from the cheap nylon replicas.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 29, 2012)

So Real don't want to pay Spurs £40m for Modric to replace Kaka. For a moment there I thought Kaka might end up at WHL as part of the deal, before the reality-check woke me up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 1, 2012)

Tottenham playing hardball over Modric, I hope he stays and his valuation drops due to low morale and below par performances.  Greedy club!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Tottenham playing hardball over Modric, I hope he stays and his valuation drops due to low morale and below par performances. Greedy club!


 
Not really. He's a valuable asset both as a player and a transfer. We don't want him to go and he's on a long contract so why not try to achieve the maximum return available?

Sensible club!


----------



## Corax (Aug 1, 2012)

I _do_ want him to go, and I suspect a lot at WHL feel the same way.

£35m, and spend £20-25m of it on Moutinho.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> I _do_ want him to go, and I suspect a lot at WHL feel the same way.
> 
> £35m, and spend £20-25m of it on Moutinho.


 
Really putting all your eggs in the real madrid basket there at that price. Chelsea don't need him any more.


----------



## Corax (Aug 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Really putting all your eggs in the real madrid basket there at that price. Chelsea don't need him any more.


Don't want to see him at Chelsea.  Selling him to a direct rival would be daft.

RM or PSG are pretty much the only options.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> Don't want to see him at Chelsea. Selling him to a direct rival would be daft.
> 
> RM or PSG are pretty much the only options.


 
Chelsea just spent £70m on attacking midfielders so I doubt they'd go for him now. And PSG just spent a shitload to.
Seems a bit overpriced at £35m; £25m and maybe the Italians would come in.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 1, 2012)

Siggy looking good: http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/g...liant-winner-for-tottenham-in-new-york-video/


----------



## chieftain (Aug 10, 2012)

lost 2-0 at Valencia, I didn't see it but the report is interesting:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/valencia-vs-spurs-09082012.page


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2012)

I watched it.  Good performance, but no cutting edge - put in a centre forward suited to playing up top on his own (i.e. not Defoe) and that's a good team.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 15, 2012)

Sky (£23.6m + up to £6m something in add-ons) are reporting that we've accepted an offer from Real for Modric, also reported by Marca (£25m + up to £8m).

Noises from a bloke I know who sometimes gets things right (***WARNING!!! ITK!!!!1!!!***); Moutinho will pretty much be a straight swap in money terms and is already lined up, could be alongside another signing as well.  Won't tell me who but he's excited - I think it's Adebayor, but that wouldn't explain why he's all wound up about it.  Must be Messi then.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Be nice to get some sort of striker for the weekend....... just Defoe and Harry Kane at the moment is it?


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2012)

One of whom you've been trying to sell for years and the other who has just come back from millwall.

Levy. Shrewd fucker. Etc.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 16, 2012)

tommers said:


> the other who has just come back from millwall.


 
Young Harry Kane or "Hurricane" is top class. He's been at Millwall on loan to get some more experience.

I've seen him play and IMO he's one to watch, could become a truly great striker.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 16, 2012)

Soli Coulibaly is one to watch.  Bought as a 16 year old for £2m after a hattrick for Ivory Coast against Brazil in an U18 tournament, a year later he's played a couple of pre-season games with our seniors and looks mint for his age.  Not one for this season but we won't be waiting until the usual 21-22 until he makes his mark.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## deadringer (Aug 18, 2012)

Scrappy and hungover. Tottenham, not me.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2012)

Dawson going, Adebayor in?

Come on fellas.  I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 22, 2012)

Adeboyer will be infuriating but will score. Sad to see Dawson moving down the chain, he was around the England squad a few years ago and I thought he would have developed a lot more.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 29, 2012)

Quiet here, isn't it?

Interesting times.  Modric gone, Bassong gone, Dawson going, Huddlestone going, Jenas going.  Dembele in, lots of talk of Lloris in and bids chucked in for Damiao and Willian.

Lloris yes, Damiao, Willian not so sure.  Where Is The Love was great but some of the recent stuff sounds like he swallowed a vocoder; he'll do if he can play up front though.


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2012)

*GKs: *Lloris, Friedel, H-Lo
*FBs: *Walker, Disco, Naughton, Rose
*CBs:* Verts, Kaboom, Daws, Caulker
*DMs: *Sandro, M,Vila, Parker
*CMs:* Gylfi, Thudd, Livermore
*AMs: *WILL.I.AN, Dembele, Bale, Azza, VDV
*STs: *Ade, Remy, Kane

That would do me.  

Only 4 more to go in the next two days then!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> WILL.I.AN


Glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 29, 2012)

Lloris​Friedel​Gomes​​Walker --- Kaboul --- Vertonghen --- Benny​Naughton ---- Dawson -- Caulker ---- Rose​​Sandro​Parker​-------------- Dembele​------------- Livermore​RvdV -------------------​Gylfi -------------------​Lennon ---------------------------------------------- Bale​??????? ------------------------------------------ Townsend​Adebayor​Damiao​Defoe​AVB's teams have always lined up with 1 wide &/or creative player (an old-fashioned outside left at Porto - name escapes me, Rodriguez maybe? - Mata at Chelsea) with a striker as an inside-forward on the other side of the front 3 (Hulk, Sturridge or Anelka).  I've got a sneaky feeling we might see Ade on the right of 3 occasionally if another striker comes in.  My vote goes to the Brazilian fella, corporate tie-in with Internacional and all that.​​Rafa to Hamburg is the rumour that won't go away, Moutinho please if he goes.  Yeah yeah, I don't ask much.​


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> My vote goes to the Brazilian fella, corporate tie-in with Internacional and all that.


Neither Moutinho nor Leandro looking likely now unfortunately.

I'd be happy to see Moutinho come in, but we would start to look a bit congested in centre midfield.  It would be hard to keep so many players happy - Sandro, Moutinho, Dembele, VDV, Gylfi are all first choice players, let alone adding Parker, Livermore etc.  I'd like to see Carroll get some game-time this season as well.

I _*was*_ really excited about Leandro Damiao.  For some reason I'm becoming less enthused though.  He's always been sold on the fact that he's a premiership style striker despite being Brazilian - big, strong, powerful.  But I've heard a couple of reports from S America recently that have absolutely slated his first touch, claiming he's a bit of a donkey.  Memories of Pav's first touch came swimming to the surface with a shudder.  Then again, donkeys don't often get called up for the Brazil national side, so I dunno.  Not seen enough of him personally to make a judgement.

Remy looks a better bet to me now.  His record at Marseille has been a goal every other game (60/27).  Although mainly a lead striker, he can play in support or out wide too, which gives us more flexibility than Leandro would.

And Inter's chairman seems to be playing silly buggers anyway, agreeing a price then changing it etc.  They don't need to sell at the moment, as the Brazilian market's in a boom time and flush with cash plus they've just received a huge wedge off Chelski for Oscar.  I think we'd end up having to play daft money to land him, and there are players of just as much quality and potential out there for less.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2012)

So, VDV may be off to Hamburg....

I'll be _gutted_ if he goes.

I don't believe he can play 90 minutes these days, but the guy has an aura. He's a talismanic player. He's an _inspiration._

I want him to stay, and play the Ole Gunnar role. Come on in the last 20 minutes and turn the game around, bamboozle the defence and win a game we'd already lost.

And if VDV goes, I'm getting a bit concerned about the lack of leadership in our squad. King's retired, Daws has been snubbed, Kaboul is injured, and Parker looks like he'll be back-up to Sandro. I know VDV isn't a shouty guy, but he's a leader nonetheless. Far more than ratface ever was.

Verts _will _fill the leadership role, but not for a while. Sandro the same, but not assimilated to the culture enough yet. Ade's not that personality, and neither are Azza, Dembele, Bale or BAE. Walker's not experienced enough yet.

So Yiddos, where's our leadership coming from? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd like it to be Sandro.  From some of the video clips that occasionally go public he's a bit of a clown off the pitch, clearly popular, and he's got all the potential in the world to be a monster in the middle of the park.

I get what you're saying about Leandro, but he scores for fun and that's what we're missing in my book.  Still, SSN EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this morning was someone who may or may not have been Levy getting a plane which may or may not have been going to Marseille to tie up (or not) the signature of someone who may or may not be Loic Remy.  Or something.  Certainly worth the yellow scrolling bar of Breaking News.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Still, SSN EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this morning was someone who may or may not have been Levy getting a plane which may or may not have been going to Marseille to tie up (or not) the signature of someone who may or may not be Loic Remy. Or something. Certainly worth the yellow scrolling bar of Breaking News.


And since then AVB has categorically stated in a press conference that we will *not* be signing Loic Remy.

Which means that we'll definitely absolutely certainly 100% not be signing him. Unless we do, that is. 

I'll be glad when Friday's over tbh. Levy's transfer window circus is more stressful than the actual football. 

I agree that Sandy's captain material, but he's not bedded in enough yet.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2012)

ETA: Problems posting that pic. See it here - https://twitter.com/JamesMChilvers/status/241271023390060544/photo/1/large


----------



## chieftain (Sep 7, 2012)

I have no idea whats going on at Spurs and from the distinct lack of postings in this thread I suggest I'm not the only one.

In all honesty I feel slightly dejected by football and am suffering from a football malaise at the mo!

Thank you

As you were


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2012)

{{{chief}}}

Come over Upton Park, we're having a great time.  We've signed that Andy Carroll.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Andy, what a guy


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2012)

Heres some words about the nice new training ground: http://www.cartilagefreecaptain.com...s-new-training-facility-is-reportedly-awesome

Reading away on Sunday, its on posh TV.

Lets hope its not another last minute "lets give them a goal and call it a draw" result


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2012)

oh yes, and heres our thursday night entertainment cup draw: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19437709

Should be pretty tough going/good practice if we ever make the CL again


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2012)

First day of the season, at last!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 20, 2012)

Junior Champions League tonight vs Lazio, ITV4 I think at 8.  Gazza's turned down an invite apparently, shame he would have got some reception from both sets of fans.

Lloris, Adebayor & Dempsey to start, all need games under their belts.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Townsend in for Bale, Livermore for Sandro and Caulker for Gallas, the most obvious young players next in line and all like for like.  Dawson probably needs a game too, but I'd like to see Vertonghen keep his place - at some point sooner rather than later Caulker & JV are going to play together a lot, would be good to see them get a bit of practice in early.

Lloris; Walker Caulker Vertonghen Naughton; Livermore; Sigurdsson Dembele; Dempsey Adebayor Townsend
Subs: Friedel, Dawson, Huddlestone, Sandro, Defoe, Lennon, Bale

Would be my pick.  The only other option for me would be Dempsey in Gylfi's place with Lennon playing wide right.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like the Lazio fans let themselves down a bit


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 21, 2012)

Fascist salutes before the game, a bit of casual racist abuse at Lennon, Walker and Naughton, plus the full monkey chant works thrown at Defoe.

Fuck Lazio, fuck their fans, fuck everything.  Also fuck UEFA, I bet Lazio are dreading their probably pitiful fine.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Heres some words about the nice new training ground: http://www.cartilagefreecaptain.com...-new-training-facility-is-reportedly-awesome


 
Are you lot still going on about that bloody training ground?

You should marry it.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 26, 2012)

We were lucky Vs the QPR.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 26, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Fascist salutes before the game, a bit of casual racist abuse at Lennon, Walker and Naughton, plus the full monkey chant works thrown at Defoe.
> 
> Fuck Lazio, fuck their fans, fuck everything. Also fuck UEFA, I bet Lazio are dreading their probably pitiful fine.


 
I didn't notice it on TV? Lazio are well known for being wankstains though hey!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2012)

We were lucky quite often at the beginning of last season when everyone was garlanding Twitchy and offering him their firstborn.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 26, 2012)

Fluid passing seems to have been replaced by everyone trying to take a man on before doing anything is what i gleaned from the QPR game.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2012)

This game is on ESPN. We are supposed to get ESPN free with BT Vision. For some reason, BT is blocking the service right now. Not entirely happy.

Obviously, the current score is cause for jubilation but it would have been nice to see the goals.


----------



## xes (Sep 29, 2012)

just walked in with the dogs, and saw the score on a neighbours TV as I walked past. I had to come in and check the score. Thought I was seeing things.

Woo


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 29, 2012)

I wasn't buying it at 84mins, just awaiting the inevitable 2 goals from Man U but holy shit, three points.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2012)

At 94 minutes I was just about ready to believe we could get the draw. Fifth isn't too bad considering how we started.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2012)

get in Tottenham!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a man crush on AVB.  Fecking awesome day, JUSTICE FOR PEDRO!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 30, 2012)

"They gave us four minutes [injury time], that's an insult to the game. It denies you a proper chance to win a football match."

Just before  half time Ferguson was looking at his watch hoping the referee would save them any further embarrassment


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2012)

Fucking lol at Fergie's griping.  

Bitter old twat.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Sep 30, 2012)

Well that was easy.
Can we play them every week?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2012)

Great result at Man Utd, bloody excellent stuff in the first half, bit lucky in the second!

Fergie moaning at the ref and extra time made it a bit more special for me, he's a twat and a half.

Panathinaikos away in the Thursday night cup and Villa home on Sunday this week!

COYS

Still giving the benefit of the doubt to AVB...


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2012)

1-1 very wasteful indeed Spurs. Fingers out for the Villa please!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 5, 2012)

Strange match, really low key with no atmosphere and no urgency to either side.  Totally different to the Utd game, let's make it totally different to the Villa game please.

Incidentally, how are we going to beat Villa without RvdV scoring his now customary double?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't really seem to miss him, did we?


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Didn't really seem to miss him, did we?


 
Villa should be thankful for the existence of QPR, Reading and Southampton because they would easily get relegated this season otherwise.


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, that was a welcome result after the worryingly poor performance in Greece.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking good Spurs, keep up the work!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 9, 2012)

Sandro super spinner!

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/tekkers-sandros-epic-720-degrees-turn-tottenham-v-aston-villa/


----------



## chieftain (Oct 19, 2012)

Please beat Chelsea. Thank you!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 20, 2012)

COYS!!!

Am in the US at the moment, so I get to get up at 7:45 to watch on ESPN2.  Hopefully I'll be cheering when Dempsey strikes the go ahead goal from outside the D on a nice assist from Lennon, or when the number 28 Walker steps up with a great defensive play from the outside back line.

Naughton & Livermore possibly available from the recently injured, so Benny, Parker & Younes still out.

Likely lineup:
Lloris; Walker Gallas Caulker Vertonghen; Sandro Dembele; Lennon Dempsey Bale; Defoe
Subs: Friedel, Dawson, Huddlestone, Sigurdsson, Adebayor, Townsend & Naughton


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2012)

I never knew Deuce was also a decent freestyler....







Was a bit surprised at the beatbox skills of the interviewer too.  When he said he could lay down a beat for him, I was bracing myself for a serious bit of  - but hells no, decent lick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2012)

Spurs, lol


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone give me Kyle Walker's address.  I want to go round and slap him.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 21, 2012)

Spurs had a decent if fortunate 15 minutes in second half but otherwise it was all about Chelsea. Great irony when Mata made Walker look like a fool as ten minutes earlier Walker had kicked the ball at him and tried to bully him.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 22, 2012)

Bit annoying was that!

Back in your box now Chelsea fans.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

LC taking his curmudgeonliness up a level.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20117987

Not sure he'd squeeze into that.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2012)

Grown men.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> Grown men.


 
This is the Levy effect.

They'd disembowel each other to get the last pukka pie.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the way one of them gives up in disgust and then the winner feels a bit guilty and starts waving a fiver about.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> I like the way one of them gives up in disgust and then the winner feels a bit guilty and starts waving a fiver about.


 
Brad Friedel would be miffed. A fiver?

Cheap and tacky tottenham.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> I like the way one of them gives up in disgust and then the winner feels a bit guilty and starts waving a fiver about.


 
Saw this all through the fingers covering my face, and lolled!

TBF he does try and give him it (a tenner IMO)...Tho classic Spurs fans behaviour from our finest!

COYS!


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Am in the US at the moment


 
Lying tosspot Brannigan.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Lying tosspot Brannigan.


Please apologise to Zapp. He is right. You are wrong.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Please apologise to Zapp. He is right. You are wrong.


 
Sorry Zapp!


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well that was fun.  Norwich tomorrow in the tin-pot cup* - not on the telly and I couldn't find a single stream of earlier rounds...

*unless we get somewhere near winning it, in which case it's a BIG CUP!!!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2012)

mattie said:


> LC taking his curmudgeonliness up a level.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20117987
> 
> Not sure he'd squeeze into that.


 
Couple of dicks!


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Couple of dicks!


 
I counted more than 2 tbf.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> I like the way one of them gives up in disgust and then the winner feels a bit guilty and starts waving a fiver about.


 
A fiver would get you this beauty


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Well that was fun. Norwich tomorrow in the tin-pot cup* - not on the telly and I couldn't find a single stream of earlier rounds...
> 
> *unless we get somewhere near winning it, in which case it's a BIG CUP!!!


 
Ssssssh, we're not it it anymore so its worthless again


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2012)

chieftain said:


> A fiver would get you this beauty


 
It's good that we kept the best one out of those 3.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> It's good that we kept the best one out of those 3.


 
I love that image. We walk past it on the way to the pub and it always gets a groan from Jason the Hammer!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats was a better Thursday night!

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Fabrice: https://twitter.com/fmuamba/status/266663750449373184


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2012)

Defoe was on fire last night


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 11, 2012)

Man City away.

The good news is that Maicon should be fit.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2012)

Three easy points in the bag today then.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Man City away.
> 
> The good news is that Maicon should be fit.


 
Yeah, and he did well. Spurs need to sort out their left hand side.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 11, 2012)

Spurs unlucky not to get the draw


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Spurs unlucky not to get the draw


Spurs sloppy indisciplined and uninspired to get the draw.


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=126552

Rumour is that the one still to be charged is Mr Levy.

Dirty Spurs.  Tch.  Tch.


----------



## mattie (Nov 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=126552
> 
> Rumour is that the one still to be charged is Mr Levy.
> 
> Dirty Spurs. Tch. Tch.


 
Lucky they got to him before he smuggled the nerve gas into the two daves' snooker room or strapped Karren to a space rocket aimed at Mars.


(a footnote to that link says Karren's investigating the Savio deal.  Nani and his dad-in-law have done a Harry on that one)


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=126552
> 
> Rumour is that the one still to be charged is Mr Levy.
> 
> Dirty Spurs. Tch. Tch.


 
No amount of mud slinging will cleanse your filthy West Ham souls


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not sure even we have ever been reduced to rooting through Karren Brady's bin.

These guys are strictly small time anyway, let's hope the police catch the real "brains" behind this and prosecute them with the full force of the law!

Disgusting.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 15, 2012)

speaking of rooting through bins....

England's Number One: The OPTA Saves-To-Shots Ratio Chart
(OPTA points rating in parenthesis)

1. Jussi Jaaskelainen (West Ham United) 82% (109)
2. Simon Mignolet (Sunderland) 77% (76)
3. Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion) 75% (60)
4. Petr Cech (Chelsea) 75% (72)
5. Julio Cesar (Queens Park Rangers) 73% (55)
6. Tim Krul (Newcastle United) 73% (36)
7. Michel Vorm (Swansea City) 72% (68)
8. Asmir Begovic (Stoke City) 72% (64)
9. Vito Mannone (Arsenal) 70% (51)
10. David De Gea (Manchester United) 70% (45)
11. Alex McCarthy (Reading) 69% (47)
12. Mark Schwarzer (Fulham) 68% (74)
13. Ali Al-Habsi (Wigan Athletic) 68% (69)
14. John Ruddy (Norwich) 67% (78)
15. Tim Howard (Everton) 67% (52)
16. Joe Hart (Manchester City) 67% (46)
17. Brad Guzan (Aston Villa) 66% (52)
*18. Brad Friedel (Tottenham Hotspur) 60% (40)*
19. Kelvin Davis (Southampton) 53% (25)
20. Jose Reina (Liverpool) 50% (23)
what's gone wrong there then.​


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> rooting through Karren Brady's bin.


 
Christ that would have to be a 10 pinter!



tommers said:


> These guys are strictly small time anyway, let's hope the police catch the real "brains" behind this and prosecute them with the full force of the law!


 
Levy has the full force of SPECTRE behind him, you can't touch him (insert MC West Hammer here)

May I remind you of JUST ONE OF YOUR own underhand dealings: £30 million in compensation - Sheffield United - Carlos Tevez - ineligible to play



tommers said:


> Disgusting.


 
Of Tunbridge Wells


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2012)

That was our ONLY one.  And the real crime was how it was handled.  Should have just pleaded not guilty at the first hearing and it would have all been dropped (he says after checking his crystal ball.)  He was never ineligible to play anyway.  Oh, and fuck sheffield united, and fuck sean bean.  I'm glad he got his head chopped off in that thing on the telly.

Anyway, we only cheated the other people we were playing, whereas you lot have had a go at the governm... oh no, hang on a minute.

You're wrong.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Spurs unlucky not to get the draw


 
(((Chelsea's title hopes)))

Zaba had Bale under so much control, he still found time to troll Adebayor.


----------



## mattie (Nov 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> That was our ONLY one. And the real crime was how it was handled. Should have just pleaded not guilty at the first hearing and it would have all been dropped (he says after checking his crystal ball.) He was never ineligible to play anyway. Oh, and fuck sheffield united, and fuck sean bean. I'm glad he got his head chopped off in that thing on the telly.
> 
> Anyway, we only cheated the other people we were playing, whereas you lot have had a go at the governm... oh no, hang on a minute.
> 
> You're wrong. That's all you need to know.


 
Yeah.

And at least we've never been managed by a saggy-faced, twitching arseho.....

Ah.



I feel your pain, chiefie.  I feel your pain.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2012)

To be honest I couldn't really give a shit. I like a bit of banter but footballs sliding out of my life due to it being nothing like the game I loved when I was a kid.

Like most football bigwigs I'm pretty sure a shallow rake over any of Sullivan, Brady or Golds dealings would unearth a few things to raise an eyebrow.

Sure Levys a knob, I know that, you know that, we all know that.

The only good thing about football is the actual playing of the game yourself.

Over.


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2012)

God.  Everybody's so fucking down these days.   I hope you cheer up soon Chief.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2012)

Soooooooooooo anyway, NLD Saturday?  A chance to stick one up the Arse.

I'd pick Lloris but Brad will play.  Still no Benny or Kaboom so the back 4 picks itself (KW, WG, SC, JV) as long as Kyle (W)'s fit, otherwise Kyle (N) plays.  No Parker or Dembele, so Sandro and big Tom play.  Bale & Lennon obv, so it's 2 from Gylfi, Dempsey, JD and Ade.

Giroud has picked up for them, they've started to look like scoring a few;  Podolski, Walcott, AO-C chipping in.  Centre of midfield is where they're weakest - Arteta, Ramsey, Wilshire are all good players going forward but post-Song they can be got at physically and that's Sandro's speciality.  Defensively they're alright but pish at set pieces and the keeper's a clown, come on big Tom Hudd.


----------



## mattie (Nov 15, 2012)

chieftain said:


> To be honest I couldn't really give a shit. I like a bit of banter but footballs sliding out of my life due to it being nothing like the game I loved when I was a kid.
> 
> Like most football bigwigs I'm pretty sure a shallow rake over any of Sullivan, Brady or Golds dealings would unearth a few things to raise an eyebrow.
> 
> ...


 
Come on chiefie.  AVB's not _that_ bad.  We all thought the same about BFS, now we've all grown to love like respect tolerate him.  Give it time.  He's got nice hair, after all.  You could never say that about Jol or Bungpuss.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> (((Chelsea's title hopes)))
> 
> Zaba had Bale under so much control, he still found time to troll Adebayor.


 
I don't think anyone really expects us to win the title, its a year of rebuilding for us after last years disappointing season.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 16, 2012)

mattie said:


> Come on chiefie. AVB's not _that_ bad. We all thought the same about BFS, now we've all grown to love like respect tolerate him. Give it time. He's got nice hair, after all. You could never say that about Jol or Bungpuss.


 
No one will ever compare to Jol.

Lifetime Spurs Hall of famer.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 16, 2012)

tommers said:


> God. Everybody's so fucking down these days.  I hope you cheer up soon Chief.


 
I know, I know, its the time of year, my hair is bad today  and Mrs Chieftain has the hump with me!

I'll bounce back tommers, you knows it!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 16, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Soooooooooooo anyway, NLD Saturday? A chance to stick one up the Arse.
> 
> I'd pick Lloris but Brad will play. Still no Benny or Kaboom so the back 4 picks itself (KW, WG, SC, JV) as long as Kyle (W)'s fit, otherwise Kyle (N) plays. No Parker or Dembele, so Sandro and big Tom play. Bale & Lennon obv, so it's 2 from Gylfi, Dempsey, JD and Ade.
> 
> Giroud has picked up for them, they've started to look like scoring a few; Podolski, Walcott, AO-C chipping in. Centre of midfield is where they're weakest - Arteta, Ramsey, Wilshire are all good players going forward but post-Song they can be got at physically and that's Sandro's speciality. Defensively they're alright but pish at set pieces and the keeper's a clown, come on big Tom Hudd.


 
Ask Bale to run at round through Mertesacker and we're sorted.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 16, 2012)

mattie said:


> Come on chiefie. AVB's not _that_ bad. We all thought the same about BFS, now we've all grown to love like respect tolerate him. Give it time. He's got nice hair, after all. You could never say that about Jol or Bungpuss.


 
I do like AVB's hair but am struggling to find anything else to respect


----------



## xes (Nov 17, 2012)

Adebayor you fucking stupid cunt


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2012)

xes said:


> Adebayor you fucking stupid cunt


 
Too true but the guy is a mentalist and you wonder at the wisdom of AVB introducing him to the starting line-up for games against City and Arsenal. He was lucky to stay on the pitch last week.


----------



## Corax (Nov 17, 2012)

I really hope or accountants have stitched us up somehow and we go into liquidation.  Then I can go and support a proper football team.  Like Stenhousemuir or someone.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 17, 2012)

Frustrating and dissappointing in equal measures


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2012)

One big positive from tonight's match - Lloris is a rather jolly good goalie.  

He'll probably be off to Man U Summer after next.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 25, 2012)

Well that was a bit of alright.  Outplayed Wet Sham from the 1st to the 95th, lovely goals from JD and Bale.  Hit the bar twice as well, we absolutely mullered them.  Only downside was Caulker's mistake which led to their consolation - still, i'll take a 3-1 comfy home win over some no-mark prats.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice, always nice to beat that shower!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 26, 2012)

We've all heard that shower down the road banging on about how although they haven't won anything for years its Ok as they're such a virtuous and well run club blah, blah, blah

Cough, cough http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ash-quiz-furore-as-Spurs-release-figures.html 

I know its the Scum Sun but still its funny as!


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2012)

> Four days after Ashley Mills and several other Spurs fans were beaten by a group of neo-Nazi thugs in a Rome bar, three days after Lazio ultras chanted “Juden Tottenham” at the Stadio Olimpico, West Ham fans shamed themselves, their team and the game with a series of increasingly nasty chants.
> They delighted in the blood that Mills and his companions shed in Rome. “Can we stab you every week?” they sang. Then, as the game drew to a conclusion, they played the race card.
> “Adolf Hitler, he’s coming for you,” they chanted. There were reports, too, of hissing: the racist’s time-honoured Holocaust taunt.


Classy club that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

Which particular club sings these songs:

"*Giroud went to bed, went to bed in Brighton, one man and his gay boy mag, went to bed in brighton."*

*"Sol, Sol, wherever you may be
you're on the verge of lunacy
and we don't give a f**k if you're hanging from a tree
you're a Judas c**t with Hiv"*

"*Adebayor Adebayor your dad washes elephants and your mums a whore."*

"
* There's only one Arsene Wenger,*
* Only one Arsene Wenger,*
* With a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile,*
* Wenger is a f*cking peadophile."*

"
* Vieira whoa-ohhh*
* Vieira whoa-ohhh*
* He wants to leave the scum,*
* Cos Campbell wants his bum."*

"
* You are a scouser,*
* A ugly scouser,*
* You're only happy on giro day,*
* Your mum's out stealing,*
* Your dad's drug dealing,*
* Please don't take our hub caps away."*

So let's not talk about classy clubs eh?


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

To be fair, that Wenger one didn't half get under his skin.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2012)

What on earth is wrong with the last one? When Carla Lane paints similar vignettes of Liverpudlian life she is given Baftas.

The Adebayor one has been updated, of course: his dad's now an accountant, and his mum teaches law. I'm not sure if it cheers him up that much.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

* Who likes little boys?
Who likes little boys?
Arsene Wenger, Arsene Wenger
He likes little boys*

*Fuck off ArseneWenger
Oh what can it mean
To a French homosexual
In a shit football team*

*Don't bend down when Wenger's around 
'cause you might get a willy up your Arse
He had the cheek to call us deer
then we found out that he was a Queer
He dillies, he dallies, he doesn't like the fannies
all he really wants is a big fat hairy Arse
So don't bend down when Wenger's around
'cause you might get a willy up your Arse*

i wish we were as classy as you guys, then i could be a raging homophobe too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> What on earth is wrong with the last one? When Carla Lane paints similar vignettes of Liverpudlian life she is given Baftas.
> 
> The Adebayor one has been updated, of course: his dad's now an accountant, and his mum teaches law. I'm not sure if it cheers him up that much.


 
you're not that fucking thick.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

I would have thought spud references to 'Upton Paki' more directly undermining, but I'm not sure a game of tit-for-tat quite excuses losing 3-1 to those mugs.  

Sorry, excuses those chants.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 26, 2012)

They may be undignified desperate embarrassing arseholes, but they're _our_ undignified...

And at least we're not Chelsea.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

although i did like the adebayor quip


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> I would have thought spud references to 'Upton Paki' more directly undermining, but I'm not sure a game of tit-for-tat quite excuses losing 3-1 to those mugs.
> 
> Sorry, excuses those chants.


 
i couldn';t find any songs about upton paki.

the point is, of course, that whilst some of the shit sung at the boleyn the other day was the mark of a wanker, and should be punished, if we're going to blame the whole club for the actions of a few then the spurs fans aren't going to be invited to any posh dos either.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wish we were as classy as you guys, then i could be a raging homophobe too.


 
Aye.

The only references to arses in football songs should be within the instructions for the storage of blue flags.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 26, 2012)

Since you asked, my favourite guilty pleasure is this gem (circa 2005)

_"Is this the way to Amarillo/Thierry Henry biting his pil-low/'Cos Sol Campbell's fucking his arsehole/Arsene Wenger sleeps with kids_
_Shalalala...With Kids_
_Shalalala...With Kids_
_Shalalala...Arsene Wenger sleeps with Kids"_
Not just the impact of grown men adjusting pronunciation to elucidate the full force of their green eyed bile, but after the crudeness and hostility of the opening few lines, the warmth and directness of the chorus genuinely raises a smile and you even get the feeling Gooners themselves would join in


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

basically, what i'm saying is, if we can show the world through the medium of urban75 that pakis hammers and yids spuds can live together, then the world will be a better place and Corax can perform his famous version of "Material Girl" on the pitch at west ham half time, with only a spattering of polite applause.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Since you asked, my favourite guilty pleasure is this gem (circa 2005)
> 
> _"Is this the way to Amarillo/Thierry Henry biting his pil-low/'Cos Sol Campbell's fucking his arsehole/Arsene Wenger sleeps with kids_
> _Shalalala...With Kids_
> ...


 

Can't say I ever liked that one. The accusations of paedophilia (which, remember, were entirely based on Wengers taste in coats) lose all comic force when mixed with pointless and unpleasant homophobia. It's the chant to La Donna e Mobile, and then the cheers when Wenger finally sits down, as requested, that warms my cockles.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> basically, what i'm saying is, if we can show the world through the medium of urban75 that pakis hammers and yids spuds can live together, then the world will be a better place and Corax can perform his famous version of "Material Girl" on the pitch at west ham half time, with only a spattering of polite applause.


 
I've seen this before with West Ham supporters. There's nothing as bitter as unrequited rivalry from supporters of a little club who want their neighbours to care about them enough to dislike them.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the few opposition chants to raise a chuckle was this beauty by the scallies, just after a series of awesome own goals:

Don't blame it on the Biscan,
Don't blame it on the Hamann,
Don't blame it on the Finnan,
Blame it on Traore,
He just can't, He just can't, He just can't control his feet.

Anyway, beats joking about people dying on runways or mass murder.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I've seen this before with West Ham supporters. There's nothing as bitter as unrequited rivalry from supporters of a little club who want their neighbours to care about them enough to dislike them.


 
Says the man talking about songs insulting Arsene Wenger.

Anyway, wasn't it a spud having a whinge about these chants?


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> Which particular club sings these songs:
> 
> "*Giroud went to bed, went to bed in Brighton, one man and his gay boy mag, went to bed in brighton."*
> 
> ...


That's alright then.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 26, 2012)

You've all lost sight of the result, the satisfaction of the easy win.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I've seen this before with West Ham supporters. There's nothing as bitter as unrequited rivalry from supporters of a little club who want their neighbours to care about them enough to dislike them.


 
you are that thick then.  fucksake.  you expect us to clean up our shit but you won't even register that you're up to your ankles in it to?  how do you personally expect anyone to take you seriously?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's alright then.


 
you're that thick too then.  christ on a bike, you and maurice are exactly the same as those wankers at west ham.  you've got your list of acceptable hate speech and think it's all just a laugh whilst whining about the other side.  it's not about things its ok to say to you guys, it's about scoring points over the other side.  "west ham are racist to us waa waa! we're homophobic lols just a laugh".  get to fuck.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 26, 2012)

_Anyone_ that doesn't think that an individuals stupidity increases in direct correlation to their allegiance to their* football is, frankly, beyond help.

*correlation is exponential if that team is from London or Manchester


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> basically, what i'm saying is, if we can show the world through the medium of urban75 that pakis hammers and yids spuds can live together.


 
we can only live together if west ham fans behave and tottenham fans can say what they like cos it's funny.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> _Anyone_ that doesn't think that an individuals stupidity increases in direct correlation to their allegiance to their* football is, frankly, beyond help.


 
good point.  with that interjection of timely wisdom i'll go to bed before i have an utterly unwarranted aneurysm.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 26, 2012)

No - one made a fuss in the 80s when these songs were sung - happened every time any London club went to Spurs.  Man up!!


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> you're that thick too then. christ on a bike, you and maurice are exactly the same as those wankers at west ham. you've got your list of acceptable hate speech and think it's all just a laugh whilst whining about the other side. it's not about things its ok to say to you guys, it's about scoring points over the other side. "west ham are racist to us waa waa! we're homophobic lols just a laugh". get to fuck.


What a fucking bizarre extrapolation. Are you unable to detect sarcasm whatsoever, or are you just drunk or something?


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2012)

TFfT


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

Let's all laugh at Liverpool.  Clowns


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

Lucky shitehawks. You won't get 4th playing like that. 20 minutes in the first half and after that you were timid and passive. Good thing you played Liverpool then, who can't score if God ordains it.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Lucky shitehawks. You won't get 4th playing like that. 20 minutes in the first half and after that you were timid and passive. Good thing you played Liverpool then, who can't score if God ordains it.



Bitter Scousers! Spurs only needed to play for 20 mins to twat you lot!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Bitter Scousers! Spurs only needed to play for 20 mins to twat you lot!


I think you should be more disappointed that you hardly had any chances after that. You were lucky to get a win, a draw would've been more representative of the game.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

*Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers**:* "I don't know what Steven Gerrard and Luis Suarez have to do get a penalty. It was bordering on assault on Gerrard [Reds appealed when Gerrard was challenged by Mousa Dembele in the first half].

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, shut up Brendan - you sound like a right bitter little shit.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I think you should be more disappointed that you hardly had any chances after that. You were lucky to get a win, a draw would've been more representative of the game.



BBC stats: 14 shots each, we scored twice and gave you a goal. The win is ours, the disappointment my friend is all yours.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

chieftain said:


> BBC stats: 14 shots each, we scored twice and gave you a goal. The win is ours, the disappointment my friend is all yours.


On target?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

We murdered you for 20 minutes.  Mullered, spanked, battered, pillaged and plundered.  Possession percentages, shots on target, corners etc are all meaningless statistics after that, the game was played mostly by Liverpool but at a comfy arms length because the damage was already done.  If it was still 0-0 what makes you think Bale, Lennon and co couldn't have gone on a different rampage later on?

Shots on target  , you'll be asking for that to count ahead of goal difference next.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Shots on target  , you'll be asking for that to count ahead of goal difference next.


 
And remote controlled Owls with jet packs for referees, 5 or 6 of them per game!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 29, 2012)

Overtime multiball, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 30, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I think you should be more disappointed that you hardly had any chances after that. You were lucky to get a win, a draw would've been more representative of the game.


 
Story of your season isn't it though? 'shouldn't have been a loss, we should have had a draw / played well enough to get a win but we only drew.....'


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Story of your season isn't it though? 'shouldn't have been a loss, we should have had a draw / played well enough to get a win but we only drew.....'


Correct. Typical mid-table shit.


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2012)

mattie said:


>


Loved that.  The lulz were worth conceding a goal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2012)

Difficult to imagine better results than that, but GWS monkey boy.


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2012)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## deadringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> Loved that. The lulz were worth conceding a goal.


 
Lennon can claim the assist too.

Good 7 days, 3 wins after the 3 losses and sitting nicely as Arsenal and Chelsea slip down a few.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2012)

Joint 3rd in the table (if you ignore goal diff)


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2012)

Winning whilst only playing half a game at a time is the sign of a good... oh hang on its something like that anyway!

I'm enjoying it but preparing for being found out again very soon!


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 5, 2012)

...he's attempt at the London accent made me laugh. Not sure about the crying though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 6, 2012)

Alreet Spurs, decent game tonight - Panathaniakos for a place in the epic knockout stages of the UEFA Cup.  No Bale, Dawson, Benny, Scotty or Yoooooooooooooooooooones but it doesn't matter 'cos we've got JD and Lennon.

If anyone's concerned that Dempsey and Sigurdsson haven't been setting the world alight playing in front of the midfield, doesn't matter - AVB was pictured in the stands for PSG vs Porto the other night, presumably having another look at Moutinho.  Like he doesn't already know enough...


----------



## chieftain (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday night cup, Thursday night cup, Thursday night cup, Thursday night cup, Thursday night cup!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 6, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> ...he's attempt at the London accent made me laugh. Not sure about the crying though.




His programme makes me laugh and he seems a nice chap. If its true emotion then fair play and good on him.

COYS


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 6, 2012)

Any time my daughter sees him on tv...she says 'food won'


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 7, 2012)

Another good result even if Pana were a bit pap and we still made a meal of it.  JD can't stop scoring...

Come back Benny, and sending Rose out on loan looks a daft decision.  Vertonghen and Naughton have both been decent enough stand ins but both play better as support players to Bale.  Last night with a right footed, defensive full back and Dempsey wandering in off the left wing we were hopelessly unbalanced - Benny would have made us loads better.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2012)

Ouch. Unexpected end, that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## IC3D (Dec 9, 2012)

fuggit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Snigger


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2012)

You have to be fucking kidding me...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 9, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Ouch. Unexpected end, that.


 
they took off dembele when they were still winning.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2012)

It's back to the Ramos days of failing to hold onto leads.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 10, 2012)

If all Prem games finished at 80mins this season Spurs would be top apparently.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 11, 2012)

Found out!


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 11, 2012)

Chuckle


----------



## chieftain (Dec 12, 2012)

Bradford have cheered me up plenty!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 16, 2012)

Well played Spurs. That was a tough one. MOTD to come!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2012)

Good result that.  Cracking goal from SuperJan, good couple of minutes from Scotty too.  We've been shyte in the last 10 minutes of any game, I don't half feel better when our stock defensive sub to protect a lead is to bring Parker on.

Any week now, we've got Benny and Bale back too.  Looking good


----------



## chieftain (Dec 26, 2012)

Villa. A win would be nice, knocks the shandy drinkers back down for a few days.

How come the goons and the pikers get Boxing day off anyhow? It's a fix I tells ya!


----------



## deadringer (Dec 26, 2012)

Good excuse for the winter break AW wants, did it last year too IIRC. He'll be moaning about fixture congestion in a few weeks no doubt.


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2012)

What a bizarre game.  Villa could easily be two up, but because they couldnt find the killer pass and instead gave it to Spurs who broke away and scored each time, they are two down.

Also I appreciate this may not be exactly news, but Bale is ludicrously quick.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

Spurs have been all over villa aside from ten minutes in the first half


----------



## xes (Dec 26, 2012)

woo
yay


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 26, 2012)

Farkinell, Villa are shite.  Good win, good for goal difference, keeps up pressure on Chelsea, Everton, West Brom and the shits.

Also, Villa really are a great big sack of Heskeys.


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2012)

3-1 and third place going into 2013 please.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunderland a bit lucky to be one up there.


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn straight. We've dominated the whole game.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 29, 2012)

hehe, COYS


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Is this stat correct? 

Gareth Bale has now been booked for diving more than any individual footballer in the history of the sport.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe Tom Daley cited him as a major influence.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is this stat correct?
> 
> Gareth Bale has now been booked for diving more than any individual footballer in the history of the sport.


 


> Statisticians Opta on Twitter: "5 - Gareth Bale has been given five cautions for simulation in the PL since the start of 2011-12. No other player has more than two. Fly."


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 29, 2012)

Gareth Bale said:
			
		

> That's the third time now I've been clipped and booked for no reason again. There's nothing I can do, the referees need to look a bit closer. People think I'm diving when there's contact. If there's contact it's a penalty or free kick, there's nothing I can do. If there's contact, what do you want me to do - hit my head on the floor? I have to put my hands down to protect myself. If people kick me, I'm going to go down. It doesn't bother me, people keep saying I'm diving but it doesn't bother me whatsoever. It's a foul and I know it myself.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20864626


 
How does it look? Haven't seen any of the match or the incident myself. Was listening to the commentary on R5L and they said that Dafoe should have been booked in the 1st half however one of the summarisers did mention that he believed that there had been contact.


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> How does it look? Haven't seen any of the match or the incident myself. Was listening to the commentary on R5L and they said that Dafoe should have been booked in the 1st half however one of the summarisers did mention that he believed that there had been contact.


It wasn't a dive this time.  Problem is that it's become a boy who cried wolf thing.  He also doesn't help by looking round the ref the instant he's felled.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> It wasn't a dive this time. Problem is that it's become a boy who cried wolf thing. He also doesn't help by looking round the ref the instant he's felled.


Aye, I hear you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is this stat correct?
> 
> Gareth Bale has now been booked for diving more than any individual footballer in the history of the sport.


Said this to my daughter when I read it.  She said "What....even Ashley Young???"


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Said this to my daughter when I read it.  She said "What....even Ashley Young???"


----------



## Corax (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is this stat correct?
> 
> Gareth Bale has now been booked for diving more than any individual footballer in the history of the sport.


To my mind, what it demonstrates more than anything is that refs are getting it very very wrong with cards for diving.

Bale *does* dive IMO.  Sometimes.  But he also gets clipped at high speed a lot, and has received unfair cards for genuine fouls (like yesterday for eg).  This is partly self-inflicted, because his first reaction is to look round at the ref like a toddler who's dropped his ice-cream.  Bale's major crime, really, is not of diving, but of making a massive great fucking meal out of things.  If he just dusted himself off and got up, leaving any decision to the ref, then IMO he'd have received fewer bookings, and more penalties/fks.

He's also nowhere near being the worst offender in the league.  Suarez comes immediately to mind, but there are certainly others that are worse too.  That Bale's had the most bookings for diving isn't an indicator that he's the worst diver, it's indicative of others being better at it.

Either way, it's an issue that the refs are getting nowhere near dealing with effectively at the moment.  They need to get a grip on it, and it's yet another damn good reason for the introduction of video refs.


----------



## Corax (Dec 30, 2012)

FFS Everton, come on.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 31, 2012)

Every team has a diver, ours stands out as he really doesn't need to do it and is a very, very good player (sometimes unplayable so he gets chopped down a lot)

No excuses though diving sucks big time!


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2013)

Legitimately in 4th place minimum after the festive period.  Happy with that.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2013)

What the fuck?

We've signed Zeki Fryers.  

It's nowhere near the end of the window.  Has General Levy had some sort of mental spasm?


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuckin lol at trolling Fergie out of £6m though. 

Now, what are we giving Liege in exchange for their player-laundering services...?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Fuckin lol at trolling Fergie out of £6m though.
> 
> Now, what are we giving Liege in exchange for their player-laundering services...?


 
Bentley?


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> We've signed Zeki Fryers.
> 
> It's nowhere near the end of the window. Has General Levy had some sort of mental spasm?


And now 

Lewis Holtby snubs Arsenal to join rivals Tottenham

Has someone been pissing about with Daniel's calendar or something?


----------



## deadringer (Jan 4, 2013)

Must have the Norovirus, clearly delirious!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> We've signed Zeki Fryers.
> 
> It's nowhere near the end of the window. Has General Levy had some sort of mental spasm?


Fergie urging the football authorities to investigate this for some reason, according to skysports news.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Fergie urging the football authorities to investigate this for some reason, according to skysports news.


lol.  Levy will be sitting on his leather chair, stroking a white cat and cackling softly.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> lol. Levy will be sitting on his leather chair, stroking a white cat and cackling softly.


Have you any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

dp


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Have you any idea what the problem may be?


Well it's clearly a bit dodge isn't it? 

Interested in signing him last Summer, deal virtually penned. Fergie didn't want him to go, so threatened to try for £6m at tribunal. The deal suddenly went cold and he instead joined Liege, a club who we recently let take hot young striker M'Poku off us for peanuts, the lad rumoured to be homesick. No fee is payable to Man U, as the tribunal compensation for youngsters stuff only applies to English clubs. Six months later, Liege kindly allow us to sign him after all. Zeki gets the move he wanted. Spurs get the player we were after. Liege get a small fee for babysitting him. And Fergie gets fuck all. 




			
				Alex Ferguson said:
			
		

> You know what Daniel Levy is like. He is different.


Yes, he certainly is.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Well it's clearly a bit dodge isn't it?
> 
> Interested in signing him last Summer, deal virtually penned. Fergie didn't want him to go, so threatened to try for £6m at tribunal. The deal suddenly went cold and he instead joined Liege, a club who we recently let take hot young striker M'Poku off us for peanuts, the lad rumoured to be homesick. No fee is payable to Man U, as the tribunal compensation for youngsters stuff only applies to English clubs. Six months later, Liege kindly allow us to sign him after all. Zeki gets the move he wanted. Spurs get the player we were after. Liege get a small fee for babysitting him. And Fergie gets fuck all.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good business on Spurs' part.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

Same old spurs.  At least they didn't go through anybody's bins this time.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/04/alex-ferguson-tottenham-ezekiel-fryers


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

> Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed his disappointment at Tottenham Hotspur's signing of his former defender Ezekiel Fryers.
> The youngster was out of contract at Manchester United and looked set to join Spurs last summer but the two clubs could not agree a compensation package. Instead, the left-back ended up at Standard Liege but moved to White Hart Lane as soon as the January window opened.
> The manager is urging the authorities to look into the matter as the Reds lost out on a sizeable fee for the defender but he accepts that Spurs' actions were not in breach of the current rules.
> "We expected that to be honest with you," he replied to MUTV, when asked about the Spurs deal. "How would you put it? To me, I think it's a blatant manipulation of the rules.
> ...


From the man who was pictured in Manchester talking to Berba on deadline day when they hadn't either had a bid accepted or permission to talk him...


> Paul Hirst ‏@hirstclass
> #Spurs say Fryers only decided he wanted to return to England in November after he became homesick and Standard Liege changed their manager.


See?  All above board.  Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

It's quite funny that you've pissed Fergie off.

These things do tend to come back at you though.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> It's quite funny that you've pissed Fergie off.
> 
> These things do tend to come back at you though.


I think it's more the other way round...

As someone on a Spurs forum put it:


> Let's get something straight - Fergie crossed us by publicly tapping our player up, hi-jacking him from the airport when his *permission* was to go and talk to Citeh, and then publicly laughing and ridiculing Dan Levy after his creatures in the FA refused to do anything even though it was blatantly obvious *and* Levy had detailed proof.
> 
> *That* is crossing someone.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

"Spurs spokesman"


> "Zeki enjoyed his time at Standard - however, when Standard sacked their manager in November Zeki wasn't part of the new manager's plans which he accepts and understands happens in football.
> "Unfortunately, a combination of this and the fact he had become homesick meant he wanted to return to England.
> "His representatives made contact with clubs in England. This afforded us a second opportunity to sign the player and as per Fifa's solidarity contribution mechanism, Manchester United will receive 5% of the transfer fee we have paid."








Max £150,000. Lol.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems reasonable - unless Fergie's suggesting that Levy made the Standard manager 'disappear'?

There's no end to Dirty Dan's shenanigans.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2013)

Great piece of dealing and one in the eye for the hypocrite Fergie


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2013)

More good news. Don't know a massive amount about him buts seems promising: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20916479


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> I think it's more the other way round...
> 
> As someone on a Spurs forum put it:



Do unto others and all that!


----------



## Corax (Jan 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> "Spurs spokesman"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction.  The fee is believed to be <£1m, so the most Man U will get is £50,000.

£5.95m less than Fergie was after.  Just gets better and better.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 5, 2013)

In fairness, they did get about £250k as UEFA standard compo from Liege.  So only £5.7m less than Fergie wanted.  Sorry, _was entitled to_.


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2013)

Alex Pritchard.

Sod it. Take the £50m+ in cash for Bale. We've got a replacement lined up.



 

(Our young defenders look well dodgy tho)


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2013)

Another result like earlier in the season and I might just begin to believe!

COYS


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they should call the game off now, it's snowing too heavily, and they can call it a draw.


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2013)

scrap that 

About fucking time!!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 20, 2013)

Brilliant game.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2013)

Brilliant, lovely stuff and thank you 

COYS


----------



## Corax (Jan 20, 2013)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corax (Jan 20, 2013)

We just Man U'd Man U.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2013)

Thoroughly deserved, thought De Gea was man of the match by miles.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 27, 2013)

Bring a striker next time eh lads


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2013)

free spirit said:
			
		

> Bring a striker next time eh lads



Conserving our resources for the league. All part of AVB's masterplan. 

Or something.


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait, I've got it! 

Deliberate strategy by AVB to force Levy to splash the cash on a striker! 

That'll be it.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 3, 2013)

Caught the end of today's match online, a ground-out needed win which, tbf, made easier by playing against 10 men. From what I saw afterwards, Popov sort of half-spitted, half-dribbled, perhaps realising it was a A Bad Idea whilst in the process of doing it. Bale was sprightly.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 3, 2013)

That Bale chap looks rather good.  Could be a handy player.

Like the look of Holtby.  Hard working, busy, left footed, creative second forward - Rafa?


----------



## deadringer (Feb 4, 2013)

Should see quite a bit of him if JD's out for a while.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> That Bale chap looks rather good. Could be a handy player.
> 
> Like the look of Holtby. Hard working, busy, left footed, creative second forward - Rafa?


The creativity of Rafa, but a helluva lot more rugged and industrious, with a mean tackle on him as well.  Holtby's position was DM not so long ago - don't think that was ever VDV's forte...!  More like a cross between Rafa and Scholes in his prime maybe.

I'm always optimistic about new signings, but I'm genuinely excited about Holtby.  He's the complete package, and I can see him becoming the most envied midfielder in the EPL.  For Bale's remaining time before sodding off to Real, he's gonna have to adjust to sharing the limelight.

And we're going to have to work out how to prevent him from being nicked by Man U or one of the oil teams...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> And we're going to have to work out how to prevent him from being nicked by Man U or one of the oil teams...


Sealing qualification to the CL this season - think that'll do it?


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2013)

pinkychukkles said:


> Sealing qualification to the CL this season - think that'll do it?


Well it won't for Bale, he's off either way - but yeah hopefully it will for young Lewis. He seems a decent lad from interviews tbh, and if I were AVB I'd be selling him the idea that a new dynasty could be built around him - that he can cement a place in history for more than just winning a trophy or two.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cracking photo. Had to put it somewhere and I couldn't find the VFB Stuttgart thread:


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not enjoying these tight matches, it's too nervy.
Was doubting AVB when he brought off Holtby and not Dempsey but it all came good.
Come on Sunderland


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> Well it won't for Bale, he's off either way -


the Bale and Lennon era might be my favourite of spurs (which started with hoddle waddle era, though i was young then)


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> the Bale and Lennon era might be my favourite of spurs (which started with hoddle waddle era, though i was young then)


I'm very much looking forward to the Holtby and Pritchard era.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a dreadful game. The crowd have been so quiet at times that the players are the only people making any noise.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

Go on Bale!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

What a fucking awesome player.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2013)

still thought this was the best goal of the night


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2013)

Great goals and have him in my fantasy football team but are spurs becoming a one man band?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Great goals and have him in my fantasy football team but are spurs becoming a one man band?


A. Yes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Well done, Spurs.

I mean, well done Gareth.


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2013)

£90m


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> £90m


Nah, doubt he'll go for more than 50.


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nah, doubt he'll go for more than 50.


He won't go _anywhere._ Didn't you hear the song?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2013)

We were sitting behind the Lyon goal, pretty bloody good. Rather reminiscent of a young Bale... 

Just before the second Bale goal I turned to my mum and said "it won't be good for you of he scores this, because the rest of the team will think he'll just save them* every time". I stand by that  They definitely seemed like they were doing that today. Except Holtby when he came on, he was a fiesty bugger! Not sure where he was supposed to be playing mind, seemed to want to be everywhere.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, and didn't Adebayor used to play for you guys? Whatever happened to him


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2013)

Bale could pretty much walk into any team in the world, and he's only going to get better, faster, stronger and cleverer.   Incredibly hard to keep him.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Bale could pretty much walk into any team in the world, and he's only going to get better, faster, stronger and cleverer. Incredibly hard to keep him.


 
He's a one trick pony.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> He's a one trick pony.


So was Frankel.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 15, 2013)

agricola said:


> still thought this was the best goal of the night


 
That goal is something else.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2013)

SkyBet odds on Bale leaving for Madrid by September.....6/5.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 15, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> He's a one trick pony.


 
He's a left back turned left winger turned attacking central midfielder. Not even the lasagne chefs at Findus could hope for a pony with more versatility.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 15, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> He's a one trick pony.


 
He is far from that though now, its not just his pace but his strength, positioning, shooting ability and his developing technique with free kicks that makes him so formidable. When AWB said he is the nearest we have to a Ronaldo he could be right , far nearer than types like Nani.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 15, 2013)

Hard to believe  a few years ago he was the butt of jokes when he played a load of games for Spurs without being on the winning side,now probably the best British player around atm.


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> We were sitting behind the Lyon goal, pretty bloody good. Rather reminiscent of a young Bale...
> 
> Just before the second Bale goal I turned to my mum and said "it won't be good for you of he scores this, because the rest of the team will think he'll just save them* every time". I stand by that  They definitely seemed like they were doing that today. Except Holtby when he came on, he was a fiesty bugger! Not sure where he was supposed to be playing mind, seemed to want to be everywhere.


Holtby's going to be up that at the same standard as the Welshman before long IMO.  I've rarely seen a player with that combination of fantastic technical class, vision for a pass, and such a combative style.  The two comparisons that come to mind are Cantona, and Scholes in his prime.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 15, 2013)

I would have said Ray Parlour but I'll take your point.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 15, 2013)

He's only played a couple of games for us, and sometimes debutants are blessed with extraordinary luck where everything they do looks right. I was at the Lane when Mido first appeared; I thought we had struck gold.


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> He's only played a couple of games for us, and sometimes debutants are blessed with extraordinary luck where everything they do looks right. I was at the Lane when Mido first appeared; I thought we had struck gold.


Football's about dreaming of glory ain't it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Football's about dreaming of glory ain't it?


 
west ham have a song about that


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone heard Wenger tonight?


----------



## xes (Feb 18, 2013)

deadringer said:


> That goal is something else.


Yeah, you do not argue with a shot like that. Pure fucking quality.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2013)

After the antics of those racist fuckwits in Lyon, I'm really rooting for Spurs tonight.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2013)

Working hard, but no magic.

We need Holtby to set fire to something.

ETA: The type of scenario where it's very clear we didn't replace VDV. Fuck Modric, Rafa was a bigger loss.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh dear. That last minute equaliser is going to send the racists scumbags WILD.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2013)

Last minute winner


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2013)

Great result. Keep your heads down going home, Spurs fans!


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2013)

Hopefully Dembele will re-find his confidence after that. He's not been the same since his injury so far.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 21, 2013)

Was rather hoping that Ade would remember what he was supposed to be for, as well.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Was rather hoping that Ade would remember what he was supposed to be for, as well.


Nope, you've lost me.  Give us a clue.  Is it some sort of kitchen accessory?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 21, 2013)

That was a really satisfying result, safe home Yiddo's


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope the travellers all get back safe...


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got home from the match, I only live a couple of hours drive away and can honestly say that watching them live is no less nerve racking than watching them on shitty streams.
I was with the Lyon fans behind the goal next to the Spurs lads with my 6 year old son who was fully kitted out in his Spurs regalia. It was a cracking atmosphere and in no way intimidating, the Lyon lads were all smiling at no1 son singing "Come on you Spurs" at full pelt for 90 mins so I dont think that a few neo nazi fuckheads attacking a pub is any way representative of their supporters.
Cracking second half, exciting and frustrating in equal measures and Ade put in a good shift for a change. I know he gets a lot of well deserved stick but he made an effort today.
COYS


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 22, 2013)

DEMBELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

He was immense in his first few months but gone off the boil a bit recently and his passing last night was awful.  Great goal though, hopefully will jump start his season again.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 22, 2013)

Well done spuds , great result .


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2013)

editor said:


> After the antics of those racist fuckwits in Lyon, I'm really rooting for Spurs tonight.


 
The chap interviewed by the BBC (who was in the bar) was an old schoolmate of mine. He was talking about football 'not being worth the risk' and how appalling the racism and violence was. Glad he has grown up know as he was a nasty bullying, racist thug as a younger man


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright then folks, away at West Ham tonight?  If Adebayor (finally) turns the fuck up we should be alright;  Ade, Bale, Lennon, Holtby, Dembele is a mint front 5 if we have a forward worthy of the name.  Parker & Dembele vs Diame and Noble should be good for a tackle or 2, might be fireworks.

COYS!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

Worried about this one. The Internet has been taking its cue from Allardyce and writing off Olympic Newham. Fate is being tempted.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

Big, big game.

A win means third and a 4 point gap going in to the derby.  A loss puts unbearable pressure on against the scum.

An anticlimactic draw wouldn't be a huge surprise...

Can't rely on Bale to deliver the goals every game.

I'm going to plump for my optimist side.  2-1 Spurs, with goals from Holtby and Ade (for once).  Dawson to boss the fuck out of their £35m striker in the air.

But I'm fecking nervous...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't rely on Bale to deliver the goals every game.
> 
> ..


 
Well, you sort of can.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

Fucksake Walker needs to get his act together and stop those crosses.


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2013)

Boo.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

Bollocks.


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

I said this would happen.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2013)

my prediction is still potentially accurate...


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Carroll to the rescue!


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

What a beautifully crafted goal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't rely on Bale to deliver the goals every game.
> 
> ..


 
No, you're right.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> No, you're right.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## fen_boy (Feb 25, 2013)

Bayern in the summer for Bale.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like an amazing game (followed it on the guardian site _) - if anyone ever sees a link for Bales last goal, please post it.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

*3rd  *


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it safe to remove the palm that's been lodged on my face since I heard about the AVB signing? [/jinx]


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> (followed it on the guardian site _) .


 
I was watching a stream which blocked out the match for thirty seconds,every four minutes, with a picture of a peevish looking girl in a bikini captioned "Warning: these Asian lovelies will persue you". Perhaps there's something in paying for football.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Is it safe to remove the palm that's been lodged on my face since I heard about the AVB signing? [/jinx]


haha, yeah i was pretty peeved when Harry got the boot, but fair play to AVB, he seems to be doing a good job, and comes across as an intelligent manager


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I was watching a stream which blocked out the match for thirty seconds,every four minutes, with a picture of a peevish looking girl in a bikini captioned "Warning: these Asian lovelies will persue you". Perhaps there's something in paying for football.


 
I don't know. That sounds alright.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

I was pleased with AVB's appointment.

[/smug]


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

im holding back from rubbing this in to my arsenal mates and (1 chelsea disgrace!), but if we beat arsenal on the weekend im going to go to town!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 25, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALE 

Messi and Ronaldo have done it for years (that's your next trick Gareth), but right now Bale is playing every bit at their level.  GET IN!!!

Sorry West Ham.  No, not sorry, your manager's a cunt and his post match interview moaning about Dembele not being sent off* in a typical Howard fucking Webb performance was a disgrace.  You fat walrus fuck.

*wasn't a foul anyway, and the "kicking the ball away" was as the whistle went, already committed to the clearance.  Fuck off Sam.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

Wonder what Spurs will look like next season without Bale. Does anyone else score goals?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 25, 2013)

Leandro Damiao scores a few.  So does Robert Lewandowski.  Or Michu, yeah I like Michu.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

I should think you ought to afford a decent replacement for the megadosh he'll command. It'll be tough finding someone to like him tho. You might get a big goal-scorer, but he does other stuff too. You're lucky to have him.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Wonder what Spurs will look like next season without Bale. Does anyone else score goals?


if he goes (and i think he might stay) we'll have the cash to buy two top strikers


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> if he goes (and i think he might stay) we'll have the cash to buy two top strikers


Yes, two strikers who won't be anywhere near as good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 25, 2013)

With a top 4 finish a decent replacement...or 2...is very likely.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes, two strikers who won't be anywhere near as good.


well, IIRC he'll be breaking contract - it'll cost a fortune to buy him
I confidently predict he will stay at tottenham


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> if he goes (and i think he might stay) we'll have the cash to buy two top strikers


That's my point tho, he does stuff top strikers don't do, like defend decently for a start.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> well, IIRC he'll be breaking contract - it'll cost a fortune to buy him
> I confidently predict he will stay at tottenham


You mean _desperately hope_. Don't blame ya, it's like what if Suarez leaves Liverpool? We'd be even more fucked.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You mean _desperately hope_. Don't blame ya, it's like what if Suarez leaves Liverpool? We'd be even more fucked.


I think he's very happy here, and whats a nice lad like him going to get up to in Italy? If he knows whats good for him he'll know that Tottenham is his destiny


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I think he's very happy here, and whats a nice lad like him going to get up to in Italy? If he knows whats good for him he'll know that Tottenham is his destiny


As I said...  Bayern/Pep might well tempt him. Even if he probably would prefer Spain.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> As I said...  Bayern/Pep might well tempt him. Even if he probably would prefer Spain.


He's from Cardiff and I heard he was definitely going to join the new breakaway Cardiff FC City club.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2013)

People are missing the point with "replacing" Bale.

If he goes, we'll have plenty of capital for a transfer fee or two.

But it's not as simple as that.  Until the NLD is built, we'll not be able to afford the *wages*.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> He's from Cardiff and I heard he was definitely going to join the new breakaway Cardiff FC City club.


Yes, I've heard rumours you're monetizing urban and pouring the billions into it? Care to comment for the camera?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 26, 2013)

It'll never last (Bale in a Spuds shirt or the clip...) but effing hell, pick that out


----------



## agricola (Feb 26, 2013)

For when the youtube clip disappears:


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

Reminds me of Gerrard in his prime.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It'll never last (Bale in a Spuds shirt or the clip...) but effing hell, pick that out




That stage of the game, with a point still on the table, he should have been taken out waist height by a Hammer who hadn't been booked, any time he entered the West Ham half....


----------



## agricola (Feb 26, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> That stage of the game, with a point still on the table, he should have been taken out waist height by a Hammer who hadn't been booked, any time he entered the West Ham half....


 
Well they did try their best, bless.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2013)

agricola said:


> Well they did try their best, bless.


 
The didn't close him down never mind poleaxe him. The defender who backs off in the clip above has twowho team mates behind him, neither of who were marking. He should have got tight and tried to tackle, knowing he had cover....


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 26, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> The didn't close him down never mind poleaxe him. The defender who backs off in the clip above has twowho team mates behind him, neither of who were marking. He should have got tight and tried to tackle, knowing he had cover....


 
In hindsight you are right but I think that the decision was to just let him have the ball there , no one could trouble the keeper from that distance ( could they ! ), wheras if you commit to a lunge then he is probably going to go past you into a danger area . It was great game to watch , on the one hand we were lucky not to concede more but for Jussi BUT on the other hand we could have easily have gone 3 -1 up after the Taylor 1 on 1 . Pretty even game that could have gone either way , unfortunately it did n`t go ours .


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

How does it go with contract breaking - Spurs are under no obligation to sell are they? What would happen if they refused?

Personally, sad as I would be to see him go and I would be just as sad to see Lennon leave. As i said earlier the Bale & Lennon era has been wonderful to watch and will go down in lore.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 26, 2013)

As travelling Spurs fans do you really get a lot of anti-semitic chants from fans ? talking UK here rather than overseas right wing nut-jobs . Last night you guys were singing , " We are Tottenham , we sing what we want , yiddos !! yiddos !! " . I know reclaiming the word etc etc but it does sort of encourage a response amongst opposing fans . As it happens I did not here even a peep of the stupidity that was supposed to have been said over at WHL .

I was in a different seat last night from my normal ST and was sat in front of a 10 yo kid who had been a mascot before the game , he was with his mum and dad and was coming out with some real gems that his parents seemed to think were amusing . " Chimp Boy your Mum sucks my cock " is one that I remember .  What chance has that little bugger got .


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

hammerntongues said:


> Last night you guys were singing , " We are Tottenham , we sing what we want , yiddos !! yiddos !! " . I know reclaiming the word etc etc but it does sort of encourage a response amongst opposing fans .


i think fans are split on this one - some are happy about the reclaiming, but there are those (famously David Badiel) who have vocally asked for it to be stopped


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i think fans are split on this one - some are happy about the reclaiming, but there are those (famously David Badiel) who have vocally asked for it to be stopped


 
I thought Baddiel was an unfunny cunt  a Chelsea fan?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

That Bale video has been taken down - here's another.



With mad shouty foreigner.



Usual depressing user comment follows.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought Baddiel was an unfunny cunt  a Chelsea fan?


i think thats (re chelsea) true, but he is jewish. heres a bit more
http://tottenhamlive.com/blog/329-baddiel-y-word.html


----------



## deadringer (Feb 26, 2013)

I doubt many Spurs fans are too concerned with anti semitic chants, or the hissing, the place is not exactly teeming with Jews, just your usual football supporters, probably closet racists themselves. It only seems to be the media who get outraged, and fans are not exactly going to complain when it makes your rivals look bad either. Can't have been too much of it last night otherwise it would have been all over the news, the criticism was reserved for the booing of Scott Parker.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 26, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> That stage of the game, with a point still on the table, he should have been taken out waist height by a Hammer who hadn't been booked, any time he entered the West Ham half....


That just gives him a free kick.   Same result.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i think fans are split on this one - some are happy about the reclaiming, but there are those (famously David Badiel) who have vocally asked for it to be stopped


The same David Baddiel who I heard on a podcast earlier today making jokes about Anne Frank.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2013)

Sacked by Chelsea.
Makes too many notes.
Crap man manager.
Destined for failure.
Club in crisis.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, predictions time. 5-3 to us, I reckon.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 3, 2013)

2-1 to the mighty Hotspur.  Bale with all 3.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Okay, predictions time. 5-3 to us, I reckon.


 
Arsenal to fulfill Wengers heady pediction last week and finish in the top 2. COYS!

(Reality, 2-1 to Arsenal. Spurs to score first)


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't these matches typically end up 4-4?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice is Dembele scores and Ade would be a good wind up of course. COYS!


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

first blood to Spurs, it looks like there're more goals in this game

lol yes there is 2-0!!!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Ridiculously fast pace so far, and the scum looking better for most of the half. But this is a very different Spurs team 

COYS!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Stephan Freund hat trick in the second half.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2013)

Right, subs? Ade not doing badly but on a yellow and a bit of a liability. Bring on Holtby or Carrol for him, rather than Defoe?


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Right, subs? Ade not doing badly but on a yellow and a bit of a liability. Bring on Holtby or Carrol for him, rather than Defoe?


Ade's been fine. He's been putting pressure on Chesney and their CBs, been dragging their defence out of shape, and been crucial in defending corners.


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

kinell, nealr 2-2


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

we need to pick this the fuck up.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

I missed the scum goal - what happened?


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

they scored  (I didn't really have both eyes on it tbh I know the mentioned Bale being at fault in there somewhere)


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Just seen the replay. Bale just can't stop scoring!


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

he missed that one though!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

I predicted 4-3 Spurs before the match. Still reckon I could be right. I may not live to see it though...


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

I have medical equiptment on hand (spliff and Jack Daniels)

I predicted 400 million nil to spurs, I don't think I'm going to get very close. (because the scum scored)


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

xes said:
			
		

> he missed that one though!



We should get rid whilst we can, he's rubbish. 

My stream's well behind - was wondering what you were talking about for a bit!


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

this one's a bit more up to speed
http://www.diresport.blogspot.com.es/p/canal2.html


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawson needsd to shut his mouth


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

xes said:
			
		

> this one's a bit more up to speed
> http://www.diresport.blogspot.com.es/p/canal2.html



Quality of Bloodzeed is excellent, and I'd rather that than a Flash one, even if it's a bit behind. Ta though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Siggy...


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Benny...


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

We need more goals. I'm bloody terrified.


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

we need to keep the ball for longer than 5 bloody seconds!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Think I'd like to see Carroll for Siggy now.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuksake Benny!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Can't bear to watch...


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

6 fucking minutes!!!


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't bear to watch...


it is a bit bum flappy isn't it


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)

THANK FUCK FOR THAT


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Get in!


----------



## IC3D (Mar 3, 2013)

..and relax


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3D said:


> ..and relax


 
Takes some doing.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

FUKYEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2013)

My stream had dismal sound but I got the impression that it's not good for Dembele. That sucks.


----------



## xes (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## mattie (Mar 3, 2013)

Good game that.

Pats on the back all round.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> My stream had dismal sound but I got the impression that it's not good for Dembele. That sucks.


Looked a nasty twist of the knee.  But better that than him aggravating the hip that kept him out for so long.

Tommy Carroll's looking about ready to step up anyway.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 3, 2013)

Fucking beautiful 

7 points, 10 games left.  Win at Liverpool next week, then it's time to mind the gap...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2013)

2. Lennon & McCartney
1. Lennon & Bale


----------



## chieftain (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely stuff, well done Spurs and all who sail with  her!!


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

Taxi for Zanetti?

COYS!


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooh, controversial.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 7, 2013)

Tottenham may come to rue Bale's dive there.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

Easily the better team just now and getting the goals to go with it.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Tottenham may come to rue Bale's dive there.


Wasn't a dive.  Wasn't a foul either though.

We'll just have to notch 7 up tonight so we don't have to worry next week.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Maltin said:
			
		

> Tottenham may come to rue Bale's dive there.



Is he out for the second leg them? 

Might as well sell him to Chelsea for £50m and buy Torres for £3m?


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

It won't matter anyway, cos some scouse twat like Agger'll probably break his leg at the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Corax said:
			
		

> It won't matter anyway, cos some scouse twat like Agger'll probably break his leg at the weekend.



I don't think Bale is out for LFC this weekend? Out for the 2nd leg of this game? 

Going to be a good game this weekend. I guess THFC go I'm as favourites but LFC have had a good PL (mini) run and scoring well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think any PL team would fancy playing Spurs just now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I don't think any PL team would fancy playing Spurs just now.



Nope  I think it will go Spurs way tbf but I feel more positive about Liverpool than I would have done a few months ago.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I don't think Bale is out for LFC this weekend? Out for the 2nd leg of this game?




If Agger breaks his leg in the game this weekend, against Liverpool (Agger's team) - which you correctly state that he's _*not*_ out for - then he'll not be able to play against Inter in the 2nd leg of this tie, thus making his suspension irrelevant. Because he'll have a broken leg. And they usually take a while to heal. See?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Corax said:
			
		

> If Agger breaks his leg in the game this weekend, against Liverpool (Agger's team) - which you correctly state that he's not out for - then he'll not be able to play against Inter in the 2nd leg of this tie, thus making his suspension irrelevant. Because he'll have a broken leg. And they usually take a while to heal. See?



Ah, misread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Dembele not doing bad:

Mousa Dembele completed 100% of his 43 passes in the first half with 40% going forwards


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

I demand 101%


----------



## IC3D (Mar 7, 2013)

3-0 WOOT!


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

Inter are reminding me of QPR ffs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

Inter are terrible, part of that is to do with Spurs making them look bad, a bigger part is that Inter really are terrible tonight.

Basically everyone is now sitting watching terrified of an away goal.


----------



## gmac (Mar 7, 2013)

Flippin'  'eck Spurs, well done....i'm a Gunner but I don't go in for hate and like to see teams do well...Interesting to see AVB doing great after being trod on at Chelsea.
Does make you think about the egos in dressing rooms and how damaging they can be. Nice to see a good man bounce back.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2013)

Defoe wants his fucking arse kicked.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 7, 2013)

Spurs were really good tonight - pressing, keeping the ball, more athletic, more incisive etc

Inter were dogshit


I can understand that Defoe wanted a goal but yes, he did need a bollocking..


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

Bale called his daughter Alba Violet Bale....did not know that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Bale called his daughter Alba Violet Bale....did not know that.


 
The Spurs site says that he chose it (with Jermain Defoe's help) as an anagram of _A viable toe-ball_ - indicative of his wish to move from the winger role to a goal-hanging poacher position.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> The Spurs site says that he chose it (with Jermain Defoe's help) as an anagram of _A viable toe-ball_ - indicative of his wish to move from the winger role to a goal-hanging poacher position.


hmmm...AVB seems more obvious.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

gmac said:


> Flippin' 'eck Spurs, well done....i'm a Gunner but I don't go in for hate and like to see teams do well...Interesting to see AVB doing great after being trod on at Chelsea.
> Does make you think about the egos in dressing rooms and how damaging they can be. Nice to see a good man bounce back.


Or to put it another way, Lampard and Terry are utter, utter cunts.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope that diving cunt Bale gets sent off this Sunday.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Hope that diving cunt Suarez gets sent off this Sunday.


 
Yeah, that Suarez is a nightmare isn't he!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2013)

Hoping for a cracking game, may the best cheat win!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2013)

Wanker* Lawro's prediction: * 2-1

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21624631

LOL he mentions Spurs/Bale in paragraph 6 out of 7 then predicts us to lose...

"But Spurs are due a bad result and I feel they will lose at Anfield on Sunday." Great Lawro, did your mystic mates, brothers, sisters, best mate tell you that in the pub or is it just one of your great insights?

And I thought blatant bias was dead. Bring on Hansen and his defensive nightmare comments and we're all set!


----------



## co-op (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking forward to this game, should be a good 'un.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 8, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Yeah, that Suarez is a nightmare isn't he!


 
At least he admits to cheating unlike your man.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 8, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Wanker* Lawro's prediction: * 2-1
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21624631
> 
> ...


 

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/Mark_Lawrensons_Predictions_2012-13.html

Lawro has us eighth - a couple of places behind QPR, who look good for a Europa place.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> http://www.myfootballfacts.com/Mark_Lawrensons_Predictions_2012-13.html
> 
> Lawro has us eighth - a couple of places behind QPR, who look good for a Europa place.


fkn lol


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 9, 2013)

Apparently Brendan Rogers believes that Suarez is treated more harshly than Bale.
He's right of course, the next time Gareth stamps on someone, bites them or calls them a nigger we should get rid of him


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2013)

One man team though...


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 10, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Wanker* Lawro's prediction: * 2-1
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21624631
> 
> ...


 
You were saying?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2013)

chieftain said:


> LOL he mentions Spurs/Bale in paragraph 6 out of 7 then predicts us to lose...
> 
> "But Spurs are due a bad result and I feel they will lose at Anfield on Sunday." Great Lawro, did your mystic mates, brothers, sisters, best mate tell you that in the pub or is it just one of your great insights?
> 
> And I thought blatant bias was dead.* Bring on Hansen and his defensive nightmare comments and we're all set!*


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

SmellyGusset said:


> or calls them a nigger we should get rid of him


 
Nigger? Sorry but that's not true. No translation of "Negro" or "negrito" is "nigger" even if he was in the wrong.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 10, 2013)

Aww no silly little heart shape from your only decent player.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

Spurs have more than one decent player and they are still a better team than us.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Spurs have more than one decent player and they are still a better team than us.


 
I'm kidding I like Friedel a lot.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah well.  First loss since November last year I think - had to happen sometime.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 10, 2013)

No disgrace to lose to the curly-permed freegans, especially a couple of days after brushing Inter aside, and they aren't any competition for CL places.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 11, 2013)

Good game, don't mind losing quite so much when we play well, some lovely passing and movement. Sloppy fron Hugo and a soft-ish penalty, nothing too much to worry about. Onwards and upwards, Fulham at home next Sunday, need 3 points from that.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> You were saying?


 
Fair play on the win Scousers. I still hate Lawro though, what a knob!


----------



## Corax (Mar 11, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Good game, don't mind losing quite so much when we play well, some lovely passing and movement. Sloppy fron Hugo and a soft-ish penalty, nothing too much to worry about. Onwards and upwards, Fulham at home next Sunday, need 3 points from that.


I'm quite calm about this loss tbh.  Under Redknapp, defeats spiralled.  They affected morale.  I imagine his response in training was just more of the same, to tell them not to worry about it, and to 'run around a bit' more.  When the players looked to him for answers, all they got was cliches.

With AVB, I think he'll be well prepared in advance.  He'll have known that after the run we've been on it would come to an end eventually, and he'll have thought about how best to react to that.  He'll have considered how best to turn a defeat into a source for motivation instead of gloom.  And he'll now be looking at what went wrong at the weekend, and how best to address those specific faults.  When we were conceding late goals every week he 'increased the complexity' of the tasks asked of the players at the end of his training sessions, to condition their concentration.  Similarly, he'll be calculating ways to address the sloppiness in our own third that gave Liverpool the points.

Onwards and upwards indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm quite calm about this loss tbh. Under Redknapp, defeats spiralled. They affected morale. I imagine his response in training was just more of the same, to tell them not to worry about it, and to 'run around a bit' more. When the players looked to him for answers, all they got was cliches.
> 
> With AVB, I think he'll be well prepared in advance. He'll have known that after the run we've been on it would come to an end eventually, and he'll have thought about how best to react to that. He'll have considered how best to turn a defeat into a source for motivation instead of gloom. And he'll now be looking at what went wrong at the weekend, and how best to address those specific faults. When we were conceding late goals every week he 'increased the complexity' of the tasks asked of the players at the end of his training sessions, to condition their concentration. Similarly, he'll be calculating ways to address the sloppiness in our own third that gave Liverpool the points.
> 
> Onwards and upwards indeed.


It's by far the biggest difference between this season and last for Spurs - consistency. Well done to AVB for that.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to remind you all that I really hate Mark 'Lawro' Lawrenson and his f**king shirts


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2013)

Tonight: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21696151

6PM ITV4

COYS


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

Talk about making it it difficult for ourselves 

extra time about to start.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

Bleedin' 'eck!

Bah, and two decent chances there!


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

any money on Inter getting another goal to make it all arse flappy again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

He's finally done something! 

Still didn't seem very interested 

Spurs seem to have come out more positive in the past 7 minutes than the whole of the second half.


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

yes, we've saved all of our gusto for extra time, this was a ploy to lull them into a false sense of security.....


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

xes said:


> yes, we've saved all of our gusto for extra time, this was a ploy to lull them into a false sense of security.....


Giving them another goal was clever too.


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

I did say they would.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

Ffffffuuuuuuucking hell, Friedel reacting like any Spurs fan at that corner.

Get up, for fuck's sake Ade!


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank fuck for that!!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 14, 2013)

Fucking hell Spurs...

If there is a team guaranteed to put their own fans through hell and give the neutral a classic its bleedin us!

Legs nicely fucked for the weekend game too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

My mum is out with her mum tonight, and to be honest I think it's probably best she didn't watch that...!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 14, 2013)

Oooooh.

Levy . . .


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a horrible feeling that our annual wobble is under way.
Luckily Martin Jol is a closet COY and will bench Berbz ,fielding his under 15's on Sunday.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 14, 2013)

SmellyGusset said:


> I have a horrible feeling that our annual wobble is under way.


 
Yep...I have that feeling too.



(top username SG)


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2013)

A composed and professional performance, calmly making sure of the advantage built up in the first leg.  COYS.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> A composed and professional performance, calmly making sure of the advantage built up in the first leg. COYS.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 14, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


>


 
I knew he was chirpy, but I didn't realise until now that he was Chirpy.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 15, 2013)

Crap performance, but getting through is the important thing.  Despite their strangely crap performance in the 1st leg Inter were still one of the best teams left in the tournament and we dealt with them in a fashion.  Us & Chelsea are favourites now, joint with some bookies (3/1 give or take) & Chelsea given a slight edge with some (11/4).

A 2-0 or 3-1 defeat wouldn't have mattered one jot; the disappointing bit is the extra 30 minutes - there are a lot of miles in some of those players and the Fulham match comes around pretty quickly.  Glad we're at home.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2013)

A very smart move that.  AVB usually puts the players through an extended 1.5hr training session midweek, and was concerned that with only 90 minutes on the pitch they'd be rusty for Fulham at the weekend.  Absolute genius the way he contrived to get the game extended.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 15, 2013)

Chelsea v Rubin Kazan
*Tottenham Hotspur* v Basel
Fenerbahce v Lazio
Benfica v Newcastle United

Played on Apr 4th and 11th


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2013)

Berbs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2013)

And Chelsea score as well. Corax, put a positive spin on it all please.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 17, 2013)

Positivity not needed. Just realism.

Over the decades this has been Spurs. Wholesale changes of personnel. New players, managers and systems. Somehow a weakness remains.

The rot started last week at Anfield and most wrote that off as an unlucky defeat to a decent side but some of us have been here before.

Arsenal will do what their business model requires of them. Chelsea the same. Spurs will implode. Same ol'


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

AVB's genius knows no bounds.  Even _*I*_ can't fathom the decision to lose at home against Fulham, but it's undoubtedly part of his dastardly masterplan.  The man truly does operate on a strategic and intellectual level far above anything the rest of us can imagine.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2013)

Or... Hello, we're Spurs.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 17, 2013)

"We are on an upward spiral in terms of confidence and they are in a negative spiral in terms of results. To [get] out of that negative spiral is extremely difficult." And lose 3 in a row..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 17, 2013)

Corax said:


> Or... Hello, we're Spurs.


 
I just hope you don't have to play away at Southampton any time soon.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

"The Daily Star Sunday has been told that Manchester United made a top-level inquiry for Bale, a strong contender to win both the PFA Player of the Year and the FWA Footballer of the Year awards this season."


----------



## Corax (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> "The Daily Star Sunday has been told that Manchester United made a top-level inquiry for Bale, a strong contender to win both the PFA Player of the Year and the FWA Footballer of the Year awards this season."


----------



## chieftain (Mar 22, 2013)

Phew, West Ham finally got the Olympic stadium!

Happy days Spurs fans, happy days.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 22, 2013)

They'll have fun trying to fill that what with the scintillating fare on offer courtesy of Big Sam's football.
At least you'll have the fascist Di Knobbio to look forward to eh?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 30, 2013)

All looking rather good so far. SCBC being helpful.


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2013)

I only watched the last 10 minutes of that game thankfully. I don't think I could have coped with the whole game. Fucksake we don't half make life difficult for ourselves...!

ETA: _*High-fives Southampton*_


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.ftbpro.com/reader/west.h...spying-on-west-ham?ref=facebook&team=West+Ham

so how do you lot think this is going to pan out?


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://www.ftbpro.com/reader/west.ham.united/136431/olympic-stadium-row-in-court-after-alleged-spurs-investigators-accused-of-spying-on-west-ham?ref=facebook&team=West Ham
> 
> so how do you lot think this is going to pan out?


Nothing will be proven, and Daniel will laugh maniacally whilst stroking a white cat in his secret base on a volcano island.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah, that's my expectation too.  it would be nice for someone else to get in trouble for a change, but there you go.  perhaps we can have a couple of retrials until we find someone willing to convict.


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah, that's my expectation too. it would be nice for someone else to get in trouble for a change, but there you go. perhaps we can have a couple of retrials until we find someone willing to convict.


If there was any chance of The General getting in serious trouble, key people would be 'disappeared' before that came to pass...


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2013)

COYS Vs Basel, I believe!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on Bale...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 4, 2013)

Bollocks.

If that's the best we can do with a free kick from there we're not likely to go much further in this.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

Very Spurs.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 4, 2013)

Unsurprising.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Unsurprising.


Indeed.  AVB out.  He's lost the dressing-room etc.


----------



## gabi (Apr 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

HAHA!!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 4, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh dear, that's really not very good...


----------



## gabi (Apr 4, 2013)

Blame Bale for that. He wasn't even looking at the guy taking the corner. Presumably there was a massive billboard or something with his face on it distracting him.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

It's good to see that AVB has the strategic awareness to see that we have a challenging run-in and can't afford to expend much needed energy on this competition any further.  He's clearly got the sense to realise that the league has to be prioritised, and has taken the necessary steps to ensure that we maximise our greatest dimensions towards pursuit of the optimal outcome.  Smart guy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

So.... 

If Spurs finish 4th in the PL... But Chelsea win the Europa, and finish 5th in the PL, will Spurs be knocked out off the CL again?


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So....
> 
> If Spurs finish 4th in the PL... But Chelsea win the Europa, and finish 5th in the PL, will Spurs be knocked out off the CL again?


Fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So....
> 
> If Spurs finish 4th in the PL... But Chelsea win the Europa, and finish 5th in the PL, will Spurs be knocked out off the CL again?


Let's.... hope so? 

Actually I'd rather Spurs won something than Chelsea.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let's.... hope so?
> 
> Actually I'd rather Spurs won something than Chelsea.


Chelsea are the new Leeds.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Harsh on Leeds.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Well well, who do we have there? Almost forgot he existed.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Torres wonder goal put his value back up to nearly £6m I reckon.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

He score when he waaaantssss....! He scores when he waaaaants....! Adebayooooor...! He just doesn't want to score veeeeeery often.....!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Well well, who do we have there? Almost forgot he existed.



 my word


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Sir Scotty Parker so angry he's shedding tears.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Shoulda been 3-1 there. Make that 1-3.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

_RAF Fighter Pilot Parker, please report to my office immediately._


----------



## gabi (Apr 4, 2013)

This ref is more lenient than the average premier league ref. Theres been some pretty full blooded tackles gone unpenalised.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Lively last 10-15 minutes!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2013)

Better


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

Holtby to kick the fuck out of someone in the second half and end up doing 6 months in Pentonville.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/update/2013-04-04/replay-scott-parkers-horror-miss-against-basle/#


----------



## deadringer (Apr 4, 2013)

> Scott Parker shoots wide with the goal gaping - via the boot of Lewis Holtby admittedly.


 

So he doesn't shoot wide at all then


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2013)

Worse again


----------



## deadringer (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh dear.

Pray 4 Bale.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2013)

Not the worse result but worried for GB


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Ouch

That looks hurty for Bale. Not a great night for Spurs really.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2013)

Hate to say it but the away game is going to be really difficult .pity as Chelsea spurs could have been a good final.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So....
> 
> If Spurs finish 4th in the PL... But Chelsea win the Europa, and finish 5th in the PL, will Spurs be knocked out off the CL again?


 

This isn't what happens............ is it?!?!

It would actually make the competition be taken a lot more seriously if the winners got a place in the following years CL.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 4, 2013)

deadringer said:


> This isn't what happens............ is it?!?!
> 
> It would actually make the competition be taken a lot more seriously if the winners got a place in the following years CL.


They'd be more of a champion than PL 4th, 3rd or 2nd.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2013)

Bale's ankle injury. Ouch.


----------



## poului (Apr 5, 2013)

deadringer said:


> This isn't what happens............ is it?!?!


 
No.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 6, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> They'd be more of a champion than PL 4th, 3rd or 2nd.


 
Indeed. Would be a good route into the CL.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 6, 2013)

deadringer said:


> It would actually make the competition be taken a lot more seriously if the winners got a place in the following years CL.


 
Always thought they should do this. Proper place for winning, place in the qualifiers for the losing finalist.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 7, 2013)

So in theory if Liverpool met Spurs in the final, only the top two from the PL would also go into the CL.........


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2013)

Ha! Adebayor scores in 39 seconds!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 7, 2013)

Blimey.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't stop a true goal machine


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 7, 2013)

deadringer said:


> So in theory if Liverpool met Spurs in the final, only the top two from the PL would also go into the CL.........


 
And what would not be to like about that?


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2013)

hhmm, don't look good for another goal in this game, think we're going out.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2013)

oh I do love speaking to soon


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 11, 2013)

Yers!!!  1 goal wins, away goals innit.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 11, 2013)

Going to need a miracle with just 10 men and no Bale.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2013)

buggerations, we shall revert to my first postings in the game, looks like we're going out


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 11, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAargh.  This is torture while drunk.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

Fackin' cahm on Spurs! Sort it aht!

Gertcha.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2013)

Spurs have lost their last 6 penalty shoot-outs...is that right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

I feel for you that Adebayor is your outlet.

Hang on...! Oh, no


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2013)

oops


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

Is Friedel diving too early? Looks like he's definitely trying some mind games (and not being very successful).

Of fuck's sake Ade


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2013)

Emanuelle in Switzerland...fucked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

Text from my mum:


> He can't even score a fucking penalty


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is Friedel diving too early? Looks like he's definitely trying some mind games (and not being very successful).
> 
> Of fuck's sake Ade


 
He looked like an old man out there should have played LIoris.


----------



## poului (Apr 11, 2013)

Awful, awful penalty.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

It really was. And he didn't even look too bothered afterwards


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2013)

oh well, shit happens, on with the show ect....


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2013)

A very original way of handing in a transfer request by Ade.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, if he tried the traditional method he'd probably miss the letterbox.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad he's not in my team, useless player.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

I used to think he was pretty useful, but he really has been shocking lately. Does feel like he needs competition.

I suppose the Togo bus incident might have changed his mentality, but there be a whole boatload of speculation.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I suppose the Togo bus incident might have changed his mentality, but there be a whole boatload of speculation.


 
He is playing appallingly after getting a big money move after impressing for a bit.  Not sure his mentality has changed, tbh.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad we have no game this weekend. Time to get our heads together, no distractions, and try get the season back on track.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2013)

Good work Agent Adebayor


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Aleksandar Dragovic scored in the footy I hear. This is good news for the drag empire, but bad news for British football.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

So Fulham made the final a few years ago, lolspurs get knocked out in the quarters - are Fulham a better team?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:
			
		

> So Fulham made the final a few years ago, lolspurs get knocked out in the quarters - are Fulham a better team?



I was there in Germany when Fulham where


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> So Fulham made the final a few years ago, lolspurs get knocked out in the quarters - are Fulham a better team?


Yes, you've learnt exactly how football works, well done.

Your prize is to be the next ITV pundit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2013)

Eta: fuck it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2013)

North Korea have launched a missile at Adebayor's house in retaliation for his penalty landing in Kim Jong Un's garden.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 21, 2013)

Stick your Samir Nasri up your arse.  That was brilliant, buzzing!

Kudos to AVB for getting the subs exactly right, all 3 were superb when they came on.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2013)

What a glorious day! Had to win today but what a way to win it


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 22, 2013)

Who can we find mug enough to take Adebayor off our hands?
I've spent the better part of the season defending him, hoping it will all come good, but I think it's time to move him out.
I'm hoping that an offer from some Russian or Chinese outfit is forthcoming this summer, maybe even Galatasary. If they only offer an old track-suit and a quarter of chewy nuts, bite their hands off Levy, don't try holding out for what you believe to be his market value, just be happy to get rid of his wages.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Swap Adebayor for Torres?


----------



## Corax (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Swap Adebayor for Torres?


I wouldn't.

As pants as Ade has been this season, he's occasionally had games where he's contributed well (just been crap in front of goal), and he was good last season.

I don't think you can say either of those things about Torres tbh.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Swap Adebayor for Torres?


 
We wouldn't swap Adebayer and Dempsey for him. Torres has scored 19 goals this season


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 22, 2013)

Torres has actually got quite good stats for the season.  Nothing special, certainly nothing £50m or close to 2008ish Torres, but decent - a shedload more than Ade.  Not many important goals though, lots of 3rd in a 3-0 type.  He just looks so lazy, all the dynamism and movement that made him a great player is gone.

Benteke's would be a good choice but difficult to get if Villa stay up.  Lewandowski from Borussia Dortmund would be the perfect player for our system but it's a bit fanciful to think we'd be the leading bidders or his preference should he come to leave.  For the 8th consecutive transfer window we could have a cut at Leandro Damiao.

I'd take a punt on a young player like Jordan Rhodes before Fernando bloody Torres.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a strange game to be at, first half was shit. Second half was great fun. Ade was shocking and Parker was static. Vertongen and Dawson are a great pairing, very solid.
Missed Azza Blud...


----------



## deadringer (Apr 23, 2013)

Be good to get him back, then we are _almost _at full strength for the run in.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 24, 2013)

Lennon trained with the first team today, looking good for the weekend.

Lewandowski has just given a masterclass; a near perfect centre-forward's display against Real Madrid no less.  My right knacker traded in a heartbeat for someone of that quality and style to lead the Spurs line...


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Be good to get him back, then we are _almost _at full strength for the run in.


Imagine where we'd be right now if we'd had Kaboom and The Beast all season...


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2013)

5th?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 25, 2013)

I didnt see this: Arsene Wenger Goes Undercover Scouting Dressed As A Woman


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 27, 2013)

LLoris to Barca? 
http://www.sports.fr/football/trans...e-viseur-du-fc-barcelone-455046/?Top5football


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonder if Jordi Gomez meant to do that.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2013)

SmellyGusset said:


> LLoris to Barca?
> http://www.sports.fr/football/trans...e-viseur-du-fc-barcelone-455046/?Top5football


Don't be silly.

re Wigan: Our season's over in 20 minutes unless something very Spurssy happens.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 27, 2013)

This is moderately depressing.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2013)

How I feel right now:

NSFW.




Spoiler


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 27, 2013)

soft cunts.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 27, 2013)

ignore me.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Great game for the neutral - seemed like a fair result.


----------



## poului (Apr 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Great game for the neutral - seemed like a fair result.


 
Did it fuck.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2013)

why does it always have to be arsenal


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Swap Adebayor for Torres?



I wonder whether there's something important but invisible he does that I am too naive to understand, the absence of which was so disastrous against Wigan.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

SCBC nearly ahead, Dembele off for Holtby, Bale sitting in a corner somewhere gloating over his prizes for raffia work. 

It could well all end here.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm.


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 4, 2013)

Not enjoying this. Tottenham looking second best all over the pitch.
Really need a win here because if they play like this against Chelsea we'll get creamed


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

I'm on the edge of switching to transfer window/anticipating next season mode...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

Good lad.


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 4, 2013)

Never in doubt


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

Gareth. Fucking. Bale.  

How many times has he done that now?


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

Good shot on him for a left-back.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

any spurs fan think he will be there next season is deluded. Will be a United player. defo.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> any spurs fan think he will be there next season is deluded. Will be a United player. defo.


Deluded?  Oh, the irony.

I doubt he'll be with us next season, but anyone that thinks he'd be sold to an EPL team clearly hasn't heard much about Daniel Levy.

RM, Munich, or PSG IMO.


----------



## TruXta (May 4, 2013)

I'd love to see him in Munich actually, think German footie would suit him much better than Spanish.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Deluded? Oh, the irony.
> 
> I doubt he'll be with us next season, but anyone that thinks he'd be sold to an EPL team clearly hasn't heard much about Daniel Levy.
> 
> RM, Munich, or PSG IMO.


 
Really? Well we got Berba and Carrick from you lot. Money talks. You are not challengers for the EPL (as much as spurs fans think-LOL) so let's get away from this won't be sold to another premiership team talk.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> Really? Well we got Berba and Carrick from you lot. Money talks. You are not challengers for the EPL (as much as spurs fans think-LOL) so let's get away from this won't be sold to another premiership team talk.


Bale is not Berba or Carrick, and now is not then. I've not seen a single Spurs fan claim that we're challengers for the title, so that's just a daft strawman. If it fits your cartoonish PoV then go ahead with it though, knock yourself out! 

Ferguson has not endeared himself to General Levy in the last few years, and the Modric/Chelsea saga made it very clear that Danny boy was setting down a marker. He's difficult to deal with when he likes you, let alone when you've pissed him off. Of course it's not inconceivable that Man U could offer enough for him to accept it, but it would have to be an eye-watering figure. Spurs are a well run club and in no need of a massive payday, and last I heard Man U (despite having a huge income) were running with jawdropping levels of debt. It's highly unlikely that you'd be offering so much more than PSG or RM that Levy would accept it. I think he'd rather sell Bale abroad for £60m than to an EPL team for £80. You've not got the cash to spunk so much of it so far over market value.

So yes, really.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

Unless Thriller and the ruddy knight are planning a monstrous buy-to-let scam, of course, whereby SAF funds the poster of the week to buy up every council property in Lambeth and then flog them all to a Qatar-based fund, spending the proceeds on young Gareth.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2013)

Okay, it's all over now. Cheers, Mancs. Nice of you to put in all that effort.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2013)

I came here to moan about useless Mancs but you beat me to it. Though to be fair it just means we are in a position where we have to win of our own volition, which perhaps is fair enough. Perhaps. All about Wednesday now


----------



## chieftain (May 7, 2013)

thriller said:


> Really? Well we got Berba and Carrick from you lot. Money talks. You are not challengers for the EPL (as much as spurs fans think-LOL) so let's get away from this won't be sold to another premiership team talk.



What a noggin head!


----------



## Corax (May 7, 2013)

The received wisdom is that we need to win at Chelsea tomorrow to be in with a chance on CL qualification.

I disagree.

If we beat Chelsea eight nil at the Bridge tomorrow, we'll draw against Stoke and lose to Sunderland.  Because that's the most Spurssy thing we could do.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2013)

Has this been posted?

http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/1/UK00002657917


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/1/UK00002657917


what a cunt.


----------



## chieftain (May 8, 2013)

COYS

That is all


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2013)

Dembele and Lennon both fit by all accounts.  Sigurdsson, Dempsey or Holtby to play left mid, Defoe or Adebayor the other choice to make.  I'd go with Defoe - at least he's hot and cold, as opposed to Adebayor who's fucking freezing all the time.

I'd go with:
Lloris​​Walker Dawson SuperJan Ekotto​​Parker Dembele​Lennon -------------------------- Sigurdsson​Bale​​Defoe​​Friedel, Caulker, Naughton, Huddlestone, Dempsey, Holtby, Adebayor​​COYS!!!!!​


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2013)

Scratch that, Dembele misses out. Team announced:​Lloris​Walker Dawson SuperJan Ekotto​​Parker Huddlestone​Lennon -------------------------- Holtby​Bale​​Adebayor​​Friedel, Caulker, Naughton, Carroll, Dempsey, Sigurdsson, Defoe​


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

​


Zapp Brannigan said:


> Lennon -------------------------- Holtby​Bale​​​


​You've not lined them up right in the middle.

It's not Lennon on the left, Holtby right, Bale middle - you need to just stick their names in that vague area of the pitch and then scribble lines and curves wildly in crayon like a psychotic toddler. Much more accurate representation.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2013)

Bale​​Bale Bale Bale Bale​Bale Bale​Bale --- Bale --- Bale​Bale​


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Can we stop pretending now? It was never going to happen.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:
			
		

> Can we stop pretending now? It was never going to happen.



It's all part of AVB'S glorious masterplan.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> It's all part of AVB'S glorious masterplan.


 
I thought it was Levy's?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Get in! Ade!


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

adebayoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor!!!


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2013)

Crowning a rich run of form for the guy! Always liked him...


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I thought it was Levy's?


Levy is M, AVB is Bond.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Intriguing tactics Mr Bond.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Clever. But perhaps not clever enough.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Win, lose, or draw.  Chelsea will still be a club for cunts.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

He plays in the middle. He plays in the mii--iiddle.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

when alls said and done, at the end of the day, it is, a game, of two, halves


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Was that Hawkwind in a car ad?


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Was that Hawkwind in a car ad?


No, because we're still playing!  

Bloody streams....


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

im not that fussed about champs football, but i am fussed about keeping bale


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

there is an ad with hawkwind in, my neighbour was telling me - if it had someone diving into a car or something then yes


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

You can stick De Gea up your 'team of the year' and all.  Lloris is the best keeper in the EPL, and he's only 12.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> there is an ad with hawkwind in, my neighbour was telling me - if it had someone diving into a car or something then yes


 
The car wasn't even silver.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Remembah, Bet Free Six Five is all abaat losin yor haas an morgidge. Destroy yor life wiv live streamin now.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

we can do this...chelsea are going to tire...had a big run around against the mancs...coys


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

draw not good enough lets win this


----------



## chieftain (May 8, 2013)

I'll take the draw, a loss would have been really bad!


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

Good game, we should have finished spurs off but Rameires fell over. Hope you lot finish above arsenal.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

That was pretty Spursey.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2013)

Draw is a good result at Stamford Bridge, some real character in that performance.  GYLFIIIIIIIIIIIIII!

Arsenal have got Wigan (H) and Newcastle (A), there might be dropped points yet.  Chelsea have got Villa (a) with one eye on the UEFA cup final, not exactly a given.  We need to keep up the pressure, 6 points an absolute must - an early goal at Stoke would do wonders for us.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

10 more minutes and we'd have won that...come on newcastle!!!


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

Chelsea have gone clear with that win against ManU so its all about Arsenal...as usual


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

i dont think our record at Stoke is all the good iirc
not that that should mean anything


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

Stoke could go either way but you will beat Newcastle


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

Stoke stats 

22/12/12, 16:00 Tottenham - Stoke FT 0 : 0 (0 : 0) (0 : 0) 
21/03/12, 20:45 Tottenham - Stoke FT 1 : 1 (0 : 0) (1 : 1) 
11/12/11, 17:00 Stoke - Tottenham FT 2 : 1 (2 : 0) (0 : 1) 
20/09/11, 20:45 Stoke - Tottenham FT 7 : 6 (0 : 0) (0 : 0) n.E. 
09/04/11, 16:00 Tottenham - Stoke FT 3 : 2 (3 : 2) (0 : 0) 
21/08/10, 16:00 Stoke - Tottenham FT 1 : 2 (1 : 2) (0 : 0) 
20/03/10, 16:00 Stoke - Tottenham FT 1 : 2 (0 : 0) (1 : 2) 
24/10/09, 16:00 Tottenham - Stoke FT 0 : 1 (0 : 0) (0 : 1) 
27/01/09, 21:00 Tottenham - Stoke FT 3 : 1 (3 : 0) (0 : 1) 
19/10/08, 17:00 Stoke - Tottenham FT 2 : 1 (1 : 1) (1 : 0)


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Draw is a good result at Stamford Bridge, some real character in that performance. GYLFIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> 
> Arsenal have got Wigan (H) and Newcastle (A), there might be dropped points yet. Chelsea have got Villa (a) with one eye on the UEFA cup final, not exactly a given. We need to keep up the pressure, 6 points an absolute must - an early goal at Stoke would do wonders for us.


I don't think it's anything to do with Chelsea any more. The Power Rankings have them 94% for a top 4 finish now. Arsenal are at 72%, and we're at 34%.

Six points from the last two games and we're in with a chance, but even then only if the scum slip up.

It's a mini-tournament:

We play Stoke away and Sunderland at home. Stoke will probably not be that fired up given their table position, but they're still Stoke and a horrible, _horrible_ team to play. The Maccams may or may not be scrapping for survival, depending on how they do against Saints. I've not looked at the stats, but my recollection is that we don't fare too great against either of these teams usually... Di Canio may be a blessing for us, as he's not as fond of the painful antifootball play that we don't ever seem to have an answer to, and that Sunderland have usually been so wedded to.

Ars*n*l play Wigan at home and the Toon away. Wigan will be fighting for their lives. Newcastle will likely be safe and won't give a fuck, as they're playing QPR first. I'd love to see them get tonked by both, and it could well happen. But it's equally as probable that they'll rack up 10 goals in favour over the two games.

Whoever gets more points from their two games wins. Let battle commence.

And there's always next season. Did someone mention Leandro...?


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> And there's always next season.


a season with Bale or without him, thats really what we're playing for here


----------



## deadringer (May 8, 2013)

So Sundays game becomes a 'must win', after tonight's must win, and last Saturdays 'must win' which we only just won.

Great second half, we had some good possession and play, and dare I say it Adebayor looked like the player he was at times last season,


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 9, 2013)

It's not over yet, I still feel that the woolwich wanderers will drop points, but I think that we are likely to come unstuck against Stoke this weekend unless we move up a gear


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2013)

Exclusive: Gareth Bale gives clearest hint yet that he will stay at Spurs, but admits Champions League football is a factor
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/09/gareth-bale-tottenham-hotspur

good lad!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 12, 2013)

Corax, can you explain the set-piece capitulation thing in master plan terms? One down to Zorro already.

E2A: ah, it was to lull Stoke into indulging their thuggery. Should never have doubted.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 12, 2013)

Anyway - Dempsey! Astonishing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2013)

Adebayor could have got the winner.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 12, 2013)

He did. Still no chance of the Woolwich dropping points, though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> He did. Still no chance of the Woolwich dropping points, though.


 
Not even against a Wigan team buoyed by their FA Cup win, desperately fighting to avoid the drop? Although I'm sure they'll destroy Newcastle in their last game.


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 12, 2013)

Any previous posts I might have made about Adebayor being a talentless waste of space who should be shipped out asap are obviously a load of old bollocks and should be discounted as the drivel of a slightly manic dribbling fool.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 12, 2013)

Ha, comeuppance for Charlie Adam, the talentless fat reckless fuck.  Nice work Clint Dempsey, cheers Ade.  Never in doubt.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 12, 2013)

Anyway, we don't want Woolwich to lose on Tuesday, because then Sunderland would have a chance of relegation and might come out fighting. We want a draw, condemning Wigan and leaving both of us facing demob-happy teams on Sunday.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 12, 2013)

Nah, I want Wigan to win.  Sunderland can come out fighting as much as they want, we'd still get to qualify for the CL at the expense of Arsenal and we could send the fascist cunt down.

"Your Grandad didn't play for fascists, he shot them." Nice one Villa.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Anyway - Dempsey! Astonishing.


what do people think of Dempsey all round? I find it hard to have an opinion on him


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what do people think of Dempsey all round? I find it hard to have an opinion on him


 
Quite. I had the same problem with Steven Pienaar.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2013)

Dempsey's great to have on the bench when we need a goal - he scores a few and they're usually important goals, plus he's good in the air and plays in a position that's difficult to mark.  Hard to get too excited about him starting though since he's not a wide player or a genuine centre forward - playing him in his favourite position compromises Bale, anywhere else is square peg / round hole.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2013)

I guess his not having as clearly a defined position as other players is one thing, the other is his lack of facial expressions which shouldnt make a difference but confuses me!


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2013)

I think Deuce could be our Solskjaar.  More gnarly, not as neat and technical, but a similar place at the club.


----------



## chieftain (May 14, 2013)

Come OOOOOOOOOOOON you Lactics!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2013)

I could make sweet sweet music with Shaun Maloney right now.  45 minutes, COME ON WIGAN!


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2013)

Boooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2013)

Newcastle away, never an easy game.  Newcastle away, never an easy game.  Newcastle away, never an easy game.
Newcastle away, never an easy game.  Newcastle away, never an easy game.  Newcastle away, never an easy game.

Not sure it's working


----------



## chieftain (May 16, 2013)

Fingers out of Butts this weekend please Spurs, even if Newcastle don't win lets at least try to beat the Mackams


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 17, 2013)

Lawro says 3-0 Spurs, but sadly 2-1 to Henry Norris' Cheaty McCheatycunts.

72 points would be a great return for the season regardless of whether it gets us above Arsenal or not - to improve despite losing Modric, van der Vaart, Kaboul & Sandro (near enough) is decent.

Get in done boys, COYS!


----------



## xes (May 17, 2013)

One thing for the Tottenham squad for this weekend...STAY.THE.FUCK.AWAY.FROM.THE.LASAGNE!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2013)

D-day.  Got a good feeling, but then again i'm a hopeless optimist sometimes.

COME ON NEWCASTLE, COYS!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2013)

Newcastle are shite. I reckon Arsenal will put about eight past them today.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2013)

Arsenal can't defend for toffee, while any team with Cabaye, Ben Arfa and Cisse could get a goal or 2.

Don't really believe it, just trying to find grounds for optimism.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2013)

*Lloris*

*Walker Dawson Vertonghen Ekotto*

*Parker Huddlestone*
*Lennon -------------------------- Dempsey*
*Bale*

*Adebayor*

*Friedel, Caulker, Naughton, Dembele, Holtby, Sigurdsson, Defoe*​​*COYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​​


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

Who's the ref?  He deserves an brutal shoeing for that yellow.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 19, 2013)

Balls. No cash for the Newcastle tea lady, then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2013)

Sorry guys.

Still time...


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

I hope AVB does everything he can to stop Marriner ever working again.  That's two nailed on penalties the twat has turned down.

And fuck, the nomads have scored.

The Champions League is rubbish anyway.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 19, 2013)

Can't believe we didn't score there.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

Fucksake pinball.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 19, 2013)

Ooh, red.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

Surprised Bale didn't get sent off for being brought down there.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 19, 2013)

Get in! Come on Geordies.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

Very, *very* Bale


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2013)

Next year eh?


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

So, that Leandro then....


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

A grudging lol at something just read out on R5:

Spurs should be renamed Peckham Unite - _"This time next year Rodney, we'll be in the Champions League"_

_   _


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2013)

Ah, fucks sake.  Brilliant from Bale, yet again - if in doubt, get the ball to him less than 40 yards out, he'll do the rest.

72 points, better than last year.  Decent.


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2013)

As Walcott so elegantly said earlier, I'd like to say its a shame you didn't qualify, but it's not really!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2013)

arse


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> A grudging lol at something just read out on R5:
> 
> Spurs should be renamed Peckham Unite - _"This time next year Rodney, we'll be in the Champions League"_
> 
> _   _


more like 'this time next year we'll be in the championship'


----------



## Big Gunz (May 20, 2013)

I heard you did get the big 4.

ITV4! 

Gets coat.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

It's still been a great season for Spurs IMO! Probably one of my favourites over the years - To think we had the cruellist season end in living memory, lost Modric/VdV (at the time not that far off Bale's impact on the team) and faced the armageddon scenario of the Chelsea reject managing us til xmas when our fourth-from-bottom position enabled his departure...And at the death we're one game away from topping the arse, playing some admirable football, and shown to be very shrewd with the chequebook. And we haven't got a narcissistic pantomime villain at the controls.

The only disappointment was Adebyeor going on holiday and subbing in his twin for a third of the season...I think the tactic to get the best out of him would be to plant transfer stories in the press to link him with rich clubs get him playing to his best as if he's permanently hunting his next salary.

Basically, this time last year we had my most crushing sporting perfect-storm-of-shitcuntery-disappointment since records began. And this year we recovered, rebuilt, and held our own at the highest level. The standard of the top four is a lot evener now. And we are right up there with it, though we haven't got an ounce of complacency to rely on.

In AVB we (I) trust!


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> So, that Leandro then....


no, he'll want CL football.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> In AVB we (I) trust!


bring back christian gross say i


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)

I think at the moment top 4 is still an ambition, rather than an expectation. It takes time and work to maintain that position over a number of years, but I think it's clear you're headed in the right direction. Just need a bit of stability, something to build on and then a few pushes in the right direction (plus a sizable chunk of luck, as with all these things).

Of course, we were 6th last year and now look at us...


----------



## Yelkcub (May 20, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It's still been a great season for Spurs IMO! Probably one of my favourites over the years - To think we had the cruellist season end in living memory, lost Modric/VdV (at the time not that far off Bale's impact on the team) and faced the armageddon scenario of the Chelsea reject managing us til xmas when our fourth-from-bottom position enabled his departure...And at the death we're one game away from topping the arse, playing some admirable football, and shown to be very shrewd with the chequebook. And we haven't got a narcissistic pantomime villain at the controls.
> 
> The only disappointment was Adebyeor going on holiday and subbing in his twin for a third of the season...I think the tactic to get the best out of him would be to plant transfer stories in the press to link him with rich clubs get him playing to his best as if he's permanently hunting his next salary.
> 
> ...



I'd understand this if there was mention of the Bale situation. He's going to go, isn't he? And who replaces his startling input like he did the other two's from the previous season?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 20, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> He's going to go, isn't he?


 
If so, he's helping us push the price up no end by indicating how keen he is to stay.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

I still think we're not a one man team, merely a decent first 11 with a superstar putting in some unbelievable solo performances. I don't think he's a Demba Ba, basically.

Whilst I assume he will go, I'm a bit confused as to AVB saying he's confident he'll stay. He (AVB) doesn't really come across as the normal PL gobby rumour merchant.

Quite an odd transfer though - he's in the realm of Ronaldo (style not quality!), so will need a team to fit him in at the top (as opposed to Fabregas who could be hired knowing he'll have impact no matter where he fits in the structure). Who would do that (with sufficient capital to fund it?)


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2013)

I dunno, lasagne - gate and then harry for england - gate and now beaten by your arch rivals (gate). As they said last night, Spurs are always the bridesmaid. 




			
				Ted Striker said:
			
		

> And we haven't got a narcissistic pantomime villain at the controls.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 20, 2013)

Standard claiming that Bale has signed for another year.


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2013)

We had a good season with a new manager and played some great football. Arsenal finished higher than us by a single point which is much more of a worry for them than it is a bitch for us.

COYS, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 20, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Standard claiming that Bale has signed for another year.



I hope so, even as a Gooner tbh. At least that way we don't lose him from the Premier League. It'd be shit if he went abroad. For him personally, I think he's mad if he stays though.


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Arsenal finished higher than us by a single point which is much more of a worry for them than it is a bitch for us.


errmmm...how so?
genuine question as am genuinely baffled at that


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> more like 'this time next year we'll be in the championship'


Bit cocky for a single point advantage pal...


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2013)

I thought all season that Bale would be packing his bags to Madrid in the Summer, but that's looking increasingly unlikely now.  All indications are that he's happy and he's staying.  I'm a little shocked, but damn pleased.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> errmmm...how so?
> genuine question as am genuinely baffled at that


 
We are on the ascendancy. You are the better team, sure, but your season has been another to add to the 7 or so years of disappointment. In the Henri era you would have lolled at the prospect of punching the air at the final whistle of the season at the 'victory'of beating Spurs to 4th place.

I genuinely love him to pieces - and the Gooners (relative to Chelsea/Man City) - but AW's next rabbit/hat player simply isn't there yet, and it's looking tougher to continue.


----------



## Balbi (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> We are on the ascendancy. You are the better team, sure, but your season has been another to add to the 7 or so years of disappointment. In the Henri era you would have lolled at the prospect of punching the air at the final whistle of the season at the 'victory'of beating Spurs to 4th place.
> 
> I genuinely love him to pieces - and the Gooners (relative to Chelsea/Man City) - but AW's next rabbit/hat player simply isn't there yet, and it's looking tougher to continue.


sure, we've fallen a bit since the Invincibles year, but that's a hell of a high point to start from.
And it's mainly been due to money; at the same time as we took a £390m hit on the stadium, Abramovic and Sheikh wotsit started spunking stupid sums of money.
Now, with the stadium-cost-relatded pain over, AND FFP in (if Platini and UEFA don't bottle it), and with that £70 war-chest for the summer, I can see that changing rapidly (I hope)


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> sure, we've fallen a bit since the Invincibles year, but that's a hell of a high point to start from.
> And it's mainly been due to money; at the same time as we took a £390m hit on the stadium, Abramovic and Sheikh wotsit started spunking stupid sums of money.
> Now, with the stadium-cost-relatded pain over, AND FFP in (if Platini and UEFA don't bottle it), and with thaqt £70 warchest for the summer, I can see that changing rapidly (I hope)


 
Sure, though you've been saying that for the last 5 years at least.

(I'd love it if you lot won the Euro Champs - it'd genuinely crown the biggest managerial success in our lifetimes - but not sure how long your patience will last with the "didn't sell our best player AND finished above our rivals Spurs" results)


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

Balbi said:


>


 

21st Fed sell by date. To dare is to do indeed!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

So when's Bale off then?


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

editor said:


> So when's Bale off then?


Going to Cardiff on a free last I heard


----------



## marshall (May 20, 2013)

Really can't see him going, too young atm, couple more 5th places then off, still only be 25.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> So when's Bale off then?



Honestly? Next Summer.


----------



## paulhackett (May 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> Honestly? Next Summer.


 
Why would he stay for a season, presumably so the Spuds get into the CL, only to leave, if they do, to play for another club that was in the CL?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bit cocky for a single point advantage pal...


And why not? A single point rubs spurz' noses in it even more


----------



## Yelkcub (May 20, 2013)

Staying!

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ut-can-leave-next-season-for-50m-8623959.html


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2013)

That's very early in the summer to be saying that...


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Why would he stay for a season, presumably so the Spuds get into the CL, only to leave, if they do, to play for another club that was in the CL?


Because he's happy with how he's being developed, has a young family that are settled where they are, and realises that he's young enough to have plenty of time. Maturity beyond his years really. He's probably also noted what's happened to Berbasulk and Modric. If we qualify next year then there's a chance that he'll stay another season I guess, but I wouldn't put hard cash on it. He could just as easily see qualification as his parting gift to the fans.

If he stays another year, as I think he will now, it's one hell of a testament to AVB.

ETA: Just seen the Indie link above.  Good lad for putting it to rest early so we don't have an off-season unsettled with speculation.


----------



## chieftain (May 21, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> errmmm...how so?
> genuine question as am genuinely baffled at that


 
We've improved again but you haven't.

http://sabotagetimes.com/football/t...review-shoes-off-if-you-still-love-tottenham/


----------



## Streathamite (May 22, 2013)

chieftain said:


> We've improved again but you haven't.
> 
> http://sabotagetimes.com/football/t...review-shoes-off-if-you-still-love-tottenham/


still missed out on the biggie


----------



## chieftain (May 22, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> still missed out on the biggie


 
Yep. Next please.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 28, 2013)

2006/7 xes 5th
2007/8 xes 11th
2008/9 Maurice Picarda 8th
2009/10 London_Calling 4th
2010/11 London_Calling 5th
2011/12 kained&able 4th
2012/13 chieftain 5th


Who is starting the thread for next year then? Looking at previous performance, we've got to admit that letting LC go on a free (following a tabloid furore over some ill-chosen comments) was probably a mistake. An interim signing from West Ham brought us a pyrrhic 4th, and Chieftain may have got us a respectable 72 points, but it certainly didn't feel like success.

Still, we don't want to go back to the yo-yo mediocrity of the Xes and Picarda days. The question is, bring in some exciting continental threadstarting talent or stick with Chieftain and hope that this will be his year?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 28, 2013)

I could do it?  Been hanging around for ages, but only now starting to build on early promise.  Given my (ahem) stocky build, the Urban Tom Huddlestone if you will.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 3, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I could do it? Been hanging around for ages, but only now starting to build on early promise. Given my (ahem) stocky build, the Urban Tom Huddlestone if you will.


 
Go for it fella, fingers crossed!


----------

